# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja HSL-alueelta - tammikuu 2013

## Karosa

1. Tammikuuta.

HelB 1207 - h40
TLL 25 - h16
VT 1217 - h69
VT 1218 - h69
VT 1242 - h71
VT 1243 - h68
VT 1244 - h71
VT 1245 - h63
VT 1250 - h55, teli 
VT 1252 - h63
VT 1259 - h55
NF 878 - h95, h97V
NF 882 - h94
NF 884 - h95
NF 888 - h97V
VT 1237 - h68
VT 1249 - h63

----------


## Nak

1.1

Helb 608 / h40
Helb 1127 / 195  :Wink: 
Helb 1129 / h18
Helb 1217 / h39

Nf 400, 715 / h72
Nf 614 / 248A
Nf 744 / 270

Pl 11 / 540
Pl 739, 745, 754 / h58 - Missähän uudet Volvot ovat?
Pl 776 / h67

Tll 26 / h16

Vt 1214 / h69
Vt 1229 / h68
Vt 1234 / h71

----------


## Prompter

1.1.2013 Helsinki

HelB 205, 208, 210 / h40, h43
NOF 744 / 231N, 270

----------


## KriZuu

1.1

NF 879 / h94
NF 880 / h97V
NF 881 / h97
NF 883 / h92
NF 887 / h97V

----------


## Karosa

> Pl 739, 745, 754 / h58 - Missähän uudet Volvot ovat?


Ihmeteltiin aivan samaa, ei ainuttakaan Volvoa liikenteessä, just kun puhuttiin että pitäisi Ivecoiden kokonaan sieltä poistua niin jo on pelkkiä niitä.  :Laughing: 
Kai ne huomenna ovat liikenteessä...

Jatkoa:

TLL 24 - h16
VT 1215 - h69
VT 1223 - h71
VT 1226 - h71
VT 1233 - h68
VT 1248 - h63
VT 1258 - h55
VT 1260 - h55
VT 1263 - h55
HelB 1125 - 195  :Wink:

----------


## JT

Ma 1.1. Helsinki

VT #1210 / 69
VT #1212 / 74

----------


## zige94

> Ma 1.1. Helsinki
> 
> VT #1210 / 69
> VT #1212 / 74


Onko s74:n liikennöinti siirtynyt samalla nyt muuten Tattarisuolle?

----------


## joboo

1.1

Helb 1008 / H45

----------


## zige94

1.1. yö

HelB 1125 - 1128 /s195N

1.1. ilta

HelB 1125 - 1128 /s195
NF 725 /h76B
VT 1216 /h69

----------


## Prompter

1.1.2013
PL 760 / h58

VT 1232:sta hajosi (tai oli jo rikki) rahastuslaite linjalla h71.

----------


## Miska

Helsinki 1.1.2013

h94A / Nobina 885 ja 886 (VDL Citea)
h55 / Veolia 1257 (Volvo 8900LE)
h97V / Nobina 889 (VDL Citea)

----------


## ollicas

[Offtopic] En ole varma kuuluuko tähän ketjuun mutta katsotaan. Mielestäni tämäkin on jonkinnäköinen havainto ja koska olen uusi kirjoittaja foorumilla niin pieni epäselvyys asioista.   :Smile:  [/Offtopic]

VT bussi nro.92 HELMI-laite näytteli tänä aamuna aivan omiaan linjalla h20 tänä aamuna. Toimi aluksi hyvin mutta sekosi puolivälin jälkeen.

----------


## Koala

> VT bussi nro.92 HELMI-laite näytteli tänä aamuna aivan omiaan linjalla h20 tänä aamuna. Toimi aluksi hyvin mutta sekosi puolivälin jälkeen.


Vanha kunnon HELMI-täti... Täti on jo niin vanha ettei jaksa kovin kauaa sekoamatta.  :Wink:

----------


## Pera

1.1

h40 & h43: HelB 609 ja 802 (MAN Lion's City LL teli)
h45: HelB 801 (MAN Lion's City LL teli) ja HelB 1006 (Scania K230 Lahti Scala)

----------


## joboo

1.1

Helb 806 / 362
Helb 1010 / H41
Helb 1108 / H42
Helb 1301 / H45
Helb 1303 / H45

----------


## Karosa

> Onko s74:n liikennöinti siirtynyt samalla nyt muuten Tattarisuolle?


Tattarisuolta ajetaan osa 74:n lähdöistä Tuupakan vuoroesimiehen mukaan.

----------


## zige94

> Tattarisuolta ajetaan osa 74:n lähdöistä Tuupakan vuoroesimiehen mukaan.


Kiitos tiedosta. Kuitenkin samoilla Hakunilan autoilla? Vai onko se Carrus City L korvattu uudemmalla? (eli tuliko Veolialla ylimääräisiä autoja?) Eikai sillä vanhalla City L:llä ajeta vuoden 2015 loppuun asti.. (en kyllä tiedä onko edes 74:lla enään kun itse en sitä ole pariin kuukauteen nähnyt...) s74:hän tarttee nykyisin 4 autoa ja ruuhkassa 6, ja 74N:llä on edelleen samat 3 autoa. Sehän on selvää että kannattaa Tattarisuolta 74:sta ajaa ja etenkin vuorot jotka loppuu 74N:llä yöllä eli 00:40, 01:10 ja 01:35 Rautatientorilta (varikko matka mitätön).

----------


## Karosa

> Kiitos tiedosta. Kuitenkin samoilla Hakunilan autoilla?


Eipä kestä, jos oikein muistan niin Scala tai Iveco ja joku muu siirrettiin Tattikselle.

2. Tammikuuta.

ÅL 3 - e16B

----------


## ana

Vantaa 2.1.13

NF 628 v43

----------


## chauffer

Elielin purkulaiturissa juuri nyt, klo.10.50, 3 Veolian bussia ilman kuljettajaa.  :Sad:

----------


## Karosa

2. Tammikuuta.

PL 607, 609 - h58
PL 611 - h64
NF 408 - h82
VT 206 - 132
NF 122 - 231
VT 571 - h69  :Laughing:

----------


## halla

2.1

PL709 @ e19

----------


## Koala

> Elielin purkulaiturissa juuri nyt, klo.10.50, 3 Veolian bussia ilman kuljettajaa.


Myös noin 1h aiemmin sama tilanne. Lisäksi yksi seisoi sammuksissa kuljettaja rattiin nojaten. Mihinkähän he kuvittelevat että muut purkavat matkustajansa, keskelle katua sit vissiin.

----------


## Nak

http://www.poikkeusinfo.fi/pinfo/poikkeusinfo?lang=1

Onkohan poikkeusinformaatiossa joku vika, kun en muista että se olisi ollut parhaana kesäpäivänäkään noin hiljainen  :Laughing:  tähän mennessä vain kolme tiedoitetta 1 metro, 1 ratikka ja 1 bussi  :Wink:

----------


## JT

Ke 2.1.

NF #415 / h77A (siirretty Myllypurosta takaisin Hakunilaan)
NF #623 / h92 (klo 12 aikaan, tulkitsen tämän Myllypuron vara-autoksi)
NF #626 / e28T (siirretty Myllypurosta Espooseen)
PL #612 / h58
PL #617 ja #619 / h59
VT #1209, #1211 ja #1256 / h69

----------


## ode98

Ke 2.1

NF 627/s213, mukava saada vähän uudempaa kalustoa kotilinjalle :Biggrin: 

ÅL 18/s530

----------


## joboo

2.1

Helb 801 / H45

----------


## aki

> Ke 2.1
> 
> ÅL 18/s530


Toi 18 tuuraa tällä hetkellä  autoa 14 joka kolaroi henkilöauton kanssa Kolkekannaksentiellä 19.12. Scalan vasen etukulma ja etuovi vaurioitui rytäkässä aika hyvin ja auto on edelleen korjattavana.

----------


## joboo

Missäköhän H45:sen Volvot ovat? yheden nähnyt muuten olenkin nähnyt 2 MANteliä. Onko ne vain päässyt ohi silmien? ;D

----------


## Aq-Zu

2.1.2013

VT 1231, VT 1261, Viallisia Buscom -laitteita (pakattu muovipussiin)

----------


## Karosa

> 2.1.2013
> 
> VT 1231, VT 1261, Viallisia Buscom -laitteita (pakattu muovipussiin)


Samoin 1234.

Jatkoa 2. Joulukuuta:
PL 606 - h58

----------


## halla

2.1

PL830 @ 504

----------


## Nak

2.1

Nf 61 / 213N

Pl 761:n turvaohjaamohäkkyrä on korvattu pelkällä lasilla. Jossain Veolian Crossarissa 573-575 sarjasta olen nähnyt samanlaisen

----------


## Prompter

2.1.2013

HelB 9920 (Volvo B7L 7000) / h18

----------


## Karosa

> Jossain Veolian Crossarissa 573-575 sarjasta olen nähnyt samanlaisen


Tämä Veolian auto on numeroltaan #573.

----------


## chauffer

> Missäköhän H45:sen Volvot ovat? yheden nähnyt muuten olenkin nähnyt 2 MANteliä. Onko ne vain päässyt ohi silmien? ;D


808 ja 809 olivat tänään s362/s363:lla, varmaankin siksi kun niissä ei vielä ole sitä Helmi-laitetta...

----------


## JT

Ke 2.1. Helsinki

HelB #51 / 363A
HelB #52 / 360K
NF #63 / 247
VT #368 / 452
VT #481 / 452K
VT #1246 / 63

----------


## Carrusfani

> 2.1
> 
> 
> Pl 761:n turvaohjaamohäkkyrä on korvattu pelkällä lasilla.


Sama korvaus on myös PL 765:ssä.

2.1

PL 709/e19

VT 1250/h69

Helb 1125/s195

ÅL 3/e16A

NOF 112/s212

NOF 813/ "EI LINJALLA" tekstein Elielin purkulaiturilla, takaikkuna rikkinäisenä.

----------


## halla

> Pl 761:n turvaohjaamohäkkyrä on korvattu pelkällä lasilla.


Juu näitä löytyy muutamasta muustakin (765 ainoa jonka tähän hätään ulkoa muistan), ja tarkoitus on kaikkiin tulla. Tarkoitus on parantaa näkyvyyttä, sillä vanhassa mallissa "turvaohjaamohäkkyrän" yksi tolppa on suoraan oikean puolen peilin edessä. Samalla ovipleksistä lähtee luukullinen ikkuna ja tilalle tulee pelkästään pleksiä johon porattu reikiä äänenkulkua varten. Liput ovat siis erittäin hankala enää ojentaa asiakkaalle, se luukku rahapöydän yhteydessä kun on niin pieni ja jää sellaiseen asentoon että sieltä on todella vaivalloista kättä tunkea läpi :/ Kaikenkaikkiaan kuitenkin toivottu uudistus, imo.

----------


## Joonas Pio

2.1.

PL 777 / h23
NF 401 / h80
NF 149 / v43/K
VT 522 / v62/K
VT 1210 / 74
NF 488, 601 / 248A
VT 368 / 452/K
VT 481 / 453
HelB 1121 / 506
VT 556 / 732
NF 483 / 740

NF 624 oli Herttoniemen varikon pihalla.

----------


## joboo

2.1

Helb 9 / 363A
Helb 124 / h45
Helb 125 / h39B
Helb 204 / h39B
Helb 252 / 362
Helb 415 / h45
Helb 419 / h45
Helb 501 / h14
Helb 802 / h45
Helb 803 / h45
Helb 806 / h45
Helb 810 / H42
Helb 911 / h45
Helb 945 / h41
Helb 1219 / h43

----------


## Karosa

3.1.

VT 49 - 650
VT 136 - s74
VT 481 - 453
VT 552 - h55K
VT 478 - s74

----------


## Nak

3.1

Pl 707 / e18

----------


## Aq-Zu

> 3.1.
> VT 136 - s74


Tuo liikkuu ihan vakiona päivät pitkät tuolla linjalla  :Wink:

----------


## Koala

3.1

HelB 801 & 1219 @ H43

----------


## hana

VT 226 saapunut Tuupakkaan Seinäjoelta värikkäitten mainosten kera.

----------


## MMH

3.1.13

H45/ HelB 803, 101, 806
H17/HelB 707, 708
H18/HelB 1124
506/HelB 1121
452/VT 481

----------


## Karosa

> VT 226 saapunut Tuupakkaan Seinäjoelta värikkäitten mainosten kera.


http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...299/VT+226.JPG  :Razz:

----------


## KriZuu

3.1

NF 620 / h97V
NF 622 / h94
NF 623 / h92
NF 624 / h80
HelB  1122 / h84
HelB 1219 / h43

PL 753 / h67 - Kolautti Rautatientorilla pysäkille kääntyessä sivupeilin katulamppuun, jonka seurauksena peili vääntyi pahoin eikä sitä saanut enää takaisin oikeaan asentoon. Kuljettaja soitti varikolle.
HelB 1120 (midi) - Hinauksessa Turunlinnantiellä n. klo 10:20

----------


## joboo

3.1

Helb 1303 ajaa kilvin 39A kohti Kamppia

----------


## Aq-Zu

3.1.

VT 522 / 650

Lukuisia määriä Buscomeja/Myyntilaitteita rikki Veolian uusissa autoissa. Muutamissa myös HELMI-laitteet pimeinä.

----------


## Karosa

> VT 522 / 650


Onko tämä auto siirretty Tuupakkaan vaiko ajetaanko tätä linjaa myös Hakunilasta?

----------


## Nak

> Onko tämä auto siirretty Tuupakkaan vaiko ajetaanko tätä linjaa myös Hakunilasta?


Tuupakassa on korjaamo jota hakunilassa ei ole  :Wink: 

3.1

Pl 832 / 504

Vt 161 oli buscomin kalibrointiajossa Martinsillassa äsken
And 59 on saanut komeat oy Andersson ab tarrat  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> And 59 on saanut komeat oy Andersson ab tarrat


Et niin nokkela ollut että oisit kuvaa ottanut?  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

3.1.

VT 210 / h20
VT 1253 / h55
NF 621 / h94A
HelB 1217 / 39
NF 439 / 158
NF 443 / 158, 160K, 285:n tilalla, 285 sirretty pysyvästi pois Kiviruukista
NF 134 / 160, 605:n tilalla, 605 oli linjalla 270
NF 482 / 160
NF 663, 736 / 165/V

NF 91 oli hinausauton perässä Mannerheimintiellä, Lasipalatsin kohdalla. Bussissa ei ollut Buscomeja.

NF 8, 183 ja 193 ovat hävinneet Hakunilasta tänään, eilen olivat vielä siellä, lumien keskellä.

----------


## kuukanko

> NF 8, 183 ja 193 ovat hävinneet Hakunilasta tänään, eilen olivat vielä siellä, lumien keskellä.


Kuulemma virolaiset olivat käyneet hakemassa sieltä poistettuja busseja. Saa nähdä, näkyykö ne kohta truckparts.ee:ssä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kuulemma virolaiset olivat käyneet hakemassa sieltä poistettuja busseja. Saa nähdä, näkyykö ne kohta truckparts.ee:ssä.


Eiköhän ne löydy sieltä ensi viikkoon mennessä.  :Wink: 

3.1. jatkoa

NF 628 / e28B

----------


## aki

> 3.1
> 
> Vt 161 oli buscomin kalibrointiajossa Martinsillassa


Eli palaako tämä city L vielä kerran HSL-alueelle? Eihän tästä ole kovinkaan kauaa kun se siirrettiin Seinäjoen paikkuriin.

Ps. 
Luinkin toisesta viestiketjusta että Seinäjoelta vapautui kalustoa nyt kun paikkuri siirtyi Härmän liikenteelle. Tuupakassa oli jo auto 226, tulevatkohan City L:t 233 ja 370 myöskin takaisin Hsl-ajoon?

----------


## Aleksi.K

03.01.2012 Espoo

Nf 350 (Volvo Carrus City L)/231

----------


## Karosa

3. Tammikuuta jatkoa vielä:

ÅL 3 - e16B

----------


## hana

> Eli palaako tämä city L vielä kerran HSL-alueelle? Eihän tästä ole kovinkaan kauaa kun se siirrettiin Seinäjoen paikkuriin.


Eikös ne Seinäjoen linjat siirtyneet Härmän Liikenteelle vuoden alusta.

----------


## Karosa

> Eikös ne Seinäjoen linjat siirtyneet Härmän Liikenteelle vuoden alusta.


Niin, "Komia Liikenteelle", ja kyllä on tulossa kuulemman kaikki Seinäjoen autot Tuupakkaan tai jonnekkin, tiedä sitten minne.

----------


## LimoSWN

03.01.13 

Nof #662 @ 165 

Nof #329 @ 213N

----------


## aki

Itse otan ilolla vastaan varsinkin nuo pehmeäpenkkiset veoliat 161 ja 370, vanhassa vara parempi :Smile:  sen sijaan ne peltikuppitäryttimet 226 ja 233 olisi saanut hukata jonnekin muualle.

----------


## Karosa

> Itse otan ilolla vastaan varsinkin nuo pehmeäpenkkiset veoliat 161 ja 370, vanhassa vara parempi


Juu onhan ne mukavat, mutta aika kulutetut autot, ovat olleet jo vaikka missä.  :Very Happy: 




> sen sijaan ne peltikuppitäryttimet 226 ja 233 olisi saanut hukata jonnekin muualle.


 :Laughing:  Volvo City L:issä on vain yksi vika - se että niitä edes ikinä valmistettiin.

----------


## zige94

> 3.1.
> VT 136 - s74





> Tuo liikkuu ihan vakiona päivät pitkät tuolla linjalla


Mun mielestä kuitenkin hyvä että Karosa sen tänne havannoi.. Itse en nimittäin ole kyseistä autoa vähään aikaan nähnyt ja kyselinkin toisessa ketjussa että onko tuosta 136:sta tietoa onko vielä s74:llä vai onko korvattu uudemmalla.

----------


## Karosa

> 136:sta tietoa onko vielä s74:llä


Tässä vielä kuva:
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...199/VT+136.JPG

----------


## zige94

> Tässä vielä kuva:
> http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...199/VT+136.JPG


Kiitos. Vakio tosiaankin on arkena. s74:lla. 74N:n liikennöidessä ei pitäisi tuon City L:n levätä varikolla, mutta arkisin aamuruuhkasta iltaruuhkaan pitäisi ko. auto liikenteessä olla  :Wink:  Mukavan kyydin tarjoaa kyllä!

----------


## Zambo

> Juu onhan ne mukavat, mutta aika kulutetut autot, ovat olleet jo vaikka missä. 
> 
> 
> 
>  Volvo City L:issä on vain yksi vika - se että niitä edes ikinä valmistettiin.


Vai olisiko se vika, että niiden valmistus lopetettiin. Hyviä autoja (ainakin Carrus versio) ovat vielä toisella miljoonallakin, mielellään ottaa sellaisen työkaluksi edelleen.

----------


## Karosa

> mielellään ottaa sellaisen työkaluksi edelleen.


Voihan se olla että työkaluna se on hyvä, mutta matkustusmukavuus jne ovat surkeimmasta päästä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Volvo City L:issä on vain yksi vika - se että niitä edes ikinä valmistettiin.


Olen Zambon kanssa samaa mieltä, hyviä bussejahan Volvo City L:t ovat.   :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Olen Zambon kanssa samaa mieltä, hyviä bussejahan Volvo City L:t ovat.


Carrus City L:t menee, muitteivat Volvo City L:t missään nimessä.. Scalakin kyllä Volvo City L:n voittaa..

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Carrus City L:t menee, muitteivat Volvo City L:t missään nimessä.. Scalakin kyllä Volvo City L:n voittaa..


Minulla on kai sitten vain omanlainen maku bussien suhteen.  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

Mä en kyllä nyt ymmärrä mikä siitä B7RLE City L:stä tekee erityisen huonon matkustaa. Penkit ovat hyvät perus peltikupit, kyyti on tasaista ja suht hiljaista. Busseissa on useammin, kuin usein myös riittävän lämmin  :Smile:  En näe matkustusmukavuudessa mitään eroa, B10BLE alustaisiin city l:iin tai 8700/8900LE:hen verrattuna.

----------


## Pera

Ei minunkaan mielestä noi Volvo City L:llät mitään huonoja ole vaan ihan mukavia matkustaa, Varsinkin jos näitä vertaa esim. samanikäisiin Scaloihin tai Ikaruksiin :Wink:

----------


## Aq-Zu

> Ei minunkaan mielestä noi Volvo City L:llät mitään huonoja ole vaan ihan mukavia matkustaa, Varsinkin jos näitä vertaa esim. samanikäisiin Scaloihin tai Ikaruksiin


...ja ovat vielä komeita ulkonäöltään. Hyvä juttu vaan että niilläkin on vielä mahdollista muutamat vuodet kulkea  :Smile:

----------


## joboo

3.11

Helb 124 / H45
Helb 415 / H45
Helb 419 / H45
Helb 726 / H41
Helb 802 / H45
Helb 911 / H45
Helb 1001 / H39B
Helb 9808 / H39B
Helb 9914 / H57
VT 512 / 453

----------


## LimoSWN

> Mä en kyllä nyt ymmärrä mikä siitä B7RLE City L:stä tekee erityisen huonon matkustaa. Penkit ovat hyvät perus peltikupit, kyyti on tasaista ja suht hiljaista. Busseissa on useammin, kuin usein myös riittävän lämmin  En näe matkustusmukavuudessa mitään eroa, B10BLE alustaisiin city l:iin tai 8700/8900LE:hen verrattuna.


ne penkit.. ne penkit.. peltikuppi vs. pehmeä?

----------


## Nak

> ne penkit.. ne penkit.. peltikuppi vs. pehmeä?


No lol eikai se bussimallin vika ole jos se on ostettu peltikupeilla, eiköhän siihen olisi saanut vaikka hierovat nahkasohvat jos olisi halunnut. 
Peltikuppi on mielestäni ihan hyvä penkki istua ne matkat joita itse keskimäärin matkustan eli n.30min. Mielestäni bussiin riittäisi ainakin keskiovelta taaksepäin helppohoitoiset muovipenkit metron tapaan  :Wink: 

4.1

Nf 627 / 213

----------


## zige94

Nyt kun tuosta Volvo City L:stä on puhuttu, niin kertokaas joku onko tuosta teli versiota? Itse en ole nähnyt joten pitää viisaanmmilta kysyä.

----------


## Karosa

> Nyt kun tuosta Volvo City L:stä on puhuttu, niin kertokaas joku onko tuosta teli versiota? Itse en ole nähnyt joten pitää viisaanmmilta kysyä.


Turussa on, tässä kuvia jos nämä on niitä:
http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...5)+B+Lasse.jpg
http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...)+UM+Lasse.jpg

----------


## JT

> Turussa on, tässä kuvia jos nämä on niitä:
> http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transportation/Bus/Finland/T/Turun+Citybus+Oy/007+(MYH-855)+B+Lasse.jpg
> http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transportation/Bus/Finland/T/Turun+Citybus+Oy/003+(MYB-633)+UM+Lasse.jpg


Nuo ovat Carruksen rakentamia. B7R:ää ei aikoinaan saanut telinä mutta B12B-alustalle City L 6x2:n olisi ehkä voinut jopa saada. Tuskin sellaisiakaan on yhtään missään päin maailmaa.

----------


## Nak

Noissa Karosan linkityksissä, ehkä kumipuskurit ja sähkösäätöisten peilien kotelot hämää, mutta ensimmäisen linkin bussin jäähdyttäjän säleikkö paljastaa auton tutuksi B10B alustaksi  :Wink:  Carrushan on juuri sitä mitä on pyydetty  :Wink:  

En usko että, City L:ää olisi saanut B12BLE alustalle, kun nobinakin tilasi ensimmäiset epäonniset 8700LE:t vähän sen jälkeen, kun ensimmäiset B7RLE City L:t. Tuskin oli vaihtoehtona myöskään korkealla lattialla B7R Cityä, kun nuuksioon tilattiin vähintään yhtä surkeat 8700 Volvot, kun mitä 410-412 olivat  :Wink: 

Onko tuota B7RLE City L:ää edes myyty muualle kuin suomeen?

----------


## Albert

Hämmästyttävää; uusia? Nobinan autoja linjoilla H95 ja 97. On ainakin tilaajaväritys. Mutta ei huolta. Vielä löytyy "Espoon Autoakin".

----------


## joboo

4.1

Helb 803 / H45 (MAN Lion's City LL -teli)

----------


## KriZuu

4.1

HelB 7 / h75
HelB 18 / h77
HelB 917 / h84, h89
PL 785 / h58
VT 478 / h69

Olen pistänyt myös merkille, että ainakin yhdessä Pohjolan Liikenteen uudessa Volvossa (en muista nyt numeroa) kuuluu tiukoissa käännöksissä nitinää, raapimista ja kolinaa. Tämä tapahtui, kun h59 Herttoniemestä lähtiessään kääntyy Itäväylälle. Samaisessa Volvossa oli myös yhden takarenkaan vanne hieman vääntynyt. Taitaa teli osua koriin?

----------


## Nak

> Olen pistänyt myös merkille, että ainakin yhdessä Pohjolan Liikenteen uudessa Volvossa (en muista nyt numeroa) kuuluu tiukoissa käännöksissä nitinää, raapimista ja kolinaa. Tämä tapahtui, kun h59 Herttoniemestä lähtiessään kääntyy Itäväylälle. Samaisessa Volvossa oli myös yhden takarenkaan vanne hieman vääntynyt. Taitaa teli osua koriin?


Veikkaan kyllä, että vanne on ihan suora. Sen sijaan pölykapseli on luultavasti ottanut lähempää tuttavuutta kanttikiven kanssa  :Wink:

----------


## chauffer

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut..._nainen_kuoli/

----------


## zige94

4.1.

NF 130 /s612
VT 1216 /h55K

----------


## Aleksi.K

04.01.2012 Espoo

Nf 136 (Volvo Carrus City L teli)/550

----------


## Karosa

4. Tammikuuta. 

HelB 22 - h70V
NF 437 - 112
VT 1214 - h55
PL 838 - 110T

----------


## aki

4.1

519 / helb 9807

----------


## hana

> Carrus City L:t menee, muitteivat Volvo City L:t missään nimessä.. Scalakin kyllä Volvo City L:n voittaa..


Samaa mieltä, ainakin VT:n sarjasta 226-239 ei kukaan kuski pahemmin välitä, sen sijaan Carrukset ovat parhaimmasta päästä :Laughing:

----------


## LimoSWN

4.1.13 

PL 604 @ 110T, Oli tulossa leppävaarassa laituriin kun pysähtyi odottamaan lähtevää vdl:ää laiturista 12 , jonka jälkeen ei päässykään enään liikkeele. Auto hajosi laituriin 13.

----------


## Nak

4.1

Helb 1130 / 195  :Wink:

----------


## joboo

4.1

Helb 101 / H45
Helb 612 / H45
Helb 802 / H45
Helb 1123 / H18
Helb 254 / H14 Helmi, miksi ei ole H45:lla?

----------


## zige94

> 4.1
> 
> Helb 254 / H14 Helmi, miksi ei ole H45:lla?


Onhan h14 HELMI -linja kanssa? Joten mitä tarkoitat tolla "miksi ei ole H45:lla?".

----------


## joboo

> Onhan h14 HELMI -linja kanssa? Joten mitä tarkoitat tolla "miksi ei ole H45:lla?".


Kuuluu H45:sen autoihin mitkä piti olla linjalla 1.1.2013? Elikkä HelB 810-814 ja 252-255

----------


## zige94

> Kuuluu H45:sen autoihin mitkä piti olla linjalla 1.1.2013? Elikkä HelB 810-814 ja 252-255


Ei nallekarkit mene aina tasan  :Wink:  Kyllä siinä varmaan on jokin prioriteetti kanssa. Kumpaakohan kannattaa HELMI -auto laittaa, h45 vai h14. Itse näen HELMI -auton h14:lla tarpeellisemmaksi kuin h45:lla. Näin varmaan HelBilläkin katsotaan. Ehkä kaikkitietävä Chauffer osaa sanoa tarkemmin?

----------


## joboo

> Ei nallekarkit mene aina tasan  Kyllä siinä varmaan on jokin prioriteetti kanssa. Kumpaakohan kannattaa HELMI -auto laittaa, h45 vai h14. Itse näen HELMI -auton h14:lla tarpeellisemmaksi kuin h45:lla. Näin varmaan HelBilläkin katsotaan. Ehkä kaikkitietävä Chauffer osaa sanoa tarkemmin?


Niin, kelpaahan nämä HelB 101, 124, 802 ja 803 telit kyllä paremmin H45:lle kun nuo scalat  :Wink:

----------


## chauffer

> Kuuluu H45:sen autoihin mitkä piti olla linjalla 1.1.2013? Elikkä HelB 810-814 ja 252-255


Jos auto esim. hajoaa kesken päivän ja haetaan pois, ja tilalle viedään samat vaatimukset täyttävä auto(45:lle siis Helmi ym.),ja sitten kun tuo viallinen auto saadaan nopeasti kuntoon, se tietysti mieluummin laitetaan johonkin varikolta lähtevään vuoroon(vaikka sitten eri linjalle) ettei tarvitse tehdä auton vaihtoa kesken linjan. Kaikista autonvaihdoista kun pitää käsittääkseni ilmoittaa HSL:lle, ja kaikissa tapauksissa kun tuo vaihto ei ole tarpeellista.

----------


## aki

4.1 iltaruuhka

535 / helb 811 (h45:n vakio)

----------


## JT

Millä perusteella jollekin linjalle tarjottu kalusto olisi yhtä kuin linjalla käytettävä vakiokalusto? Jos liikennöitsijällä sattuu olemaan samantasoista tai parempaa kalustoa vapaana, niin ihan hyvin sellaistakin voi käyttää. Ei liikennöitsijän tekemä tarjous kaluston suhteen ole sidoksissa mihinkään kylkinumeroihin, vain kalustopisteillä on merkitystä.

----------


## chauffer

> Millä perusteella jollekin linjalle tarjottu kalusto olisi yhtä kuin linjalla käytettävä vakiokalusto? Jos liikennöitsijällä sattuu olemaan samantasoista tai parempaa kalustoa vapaana, niin ihan hyvin sellaistakin voi käyttää. Ei liikennöitsijän tekemä tarjous kaluston suhteen ole sidoksissa mihinkään kylkinumeroihin, vain kalustopisteillä on merkitystä.


JT on asian ytimessä  :Very Happy:  Kyllähän jokainen firma varmaan vakioautot sarjoihin sijoittaa mutta se että vakioauto on jollain muulla linjalla joskus, on täysin normaalia, syitä tähän on monia. Esim. Helbin ruhan varikon vuoro/autotaulun mukaan on päivittäin 20-30 autoa muussa kuin vakiovuorossaan...

----------


## joboo

Miksiköhän H45:lla on telejä viikonlopussa? :o mutta onhan se kiva  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> And 59 on saanut komeat oy Andersson ab tarrat


Tässä kuva:
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...t/IMG_6044.JPG  :Wink:

----------


## Pera

5.1

h63: VT 1259 (Volvo 8900LE 2-akselinen)
195: HelB 941 ja 942 (Volvo 8700LE)
453: VT 84 ja 454 (Scania K230 Lahti Scala)

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tietääkö kukaan, mikä auto Åbergin Linjalle tulee korvaamaan kolaroitua 14:ää ensi viikolla, kun liikennöinti jatkuu normaaleilla aikatauluilla.

----------


## Prompter

Olisiko #3? Sehän heillä on varalla.

----------


## Nak

> Olisiko #3? Sehän heillä on varalla.


Voihan olla, että vara-autoa voisi tarvita muuallakin. #14 tulee luultavasti olemaan jonkinaikaa telakalla  :Wink: 

5.1

Nf 617 & 618 / h21V

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...-aitaan_katso/

Pisti silmään kohta, jossa poliisi toteaa liikennöitsijän toimittavan uuden auton tilalle, että matka voi jatkua. Jos bussi meni tuossa ajokelvottomaan kuntoon, niin missähän venäläinen käy ostoksilla kotimatkaa varten  :Laughing:

----------


## killerpop

> Tietääkö kukaan, mikä auto Åbergin Linjalle tulee korvaamaan kolaroitua 14:ää ensi viikolla, kun liikennöinti jatkuu normaaleilla aikatauluilla.


En itse ainakaan pahastuisi, jos vaikka Veolialta joku City L liikenisi nyt, kun niiden lukumäärä kasvoi pk-seudun varikoilla.

----------


## aki

6.1

v51 / VT 84
v55 / VT 469, (pikkujätti)

Raappavuorentien päähän rakennetulle kääntöpaikalle on jo tuotu pysäkkikatos.

----------


## joboo

5.1

Helb 618 / h52
Helb 802 / s39
Helb 808 / h41
Helb 809 / h45
Helb 810 / h45
Helb 1001 / h45
Helb 1206 / h45
Helb 1217 / h45

----------


## Prompter

6.1.2013 Helsinki, Vantaa

VT 478 (Scala), 1209 ja 1212 (Citea) / 74

----------


## Nak

6.1

Vt 360 / e31

----------


## aki

> 5.1
> 
> Helb 1001 / h45
> Helb 1206 / h45
> Helb 1217 / h45


Onko noi linjat 39 ja 45 kierrätyksessä keskenään koska tänään oli tuo 1206 myös linjalla 39.

----------


## joboo

> Onko noi linjat 39 ja 45 kierrätyksessä keskenään koska tänään oli tuo 1206 myös linjalla 39.


En tiedä. H45:lla ajavat telit menevät illan jälkeen luultavasti 39N:lle

----------


## Mika123

> Onko noi linjat 39 ja 45 kierrätyksessä keskenään koska tänään oli tuo 1206 myös linjalla 39.


Tänään myös 1301 ja 1303 näkyivät h45:lla, kun ne normaalisti on totuttu näkemään s39:llä.

----------


## joboo

6.1

Helb 208 / h40
Helb 806 / h14
Helb 809 / h45
Helb 810 / h45
Helb 1007 / h52
Helb 1108 / h41
Helb 1124 / h18
Helb 1217 / h45
Helb 1301 / h45
Helb 1303 / h45

----------


## Pera

> Onko noi linjat 39 ja 45 kierrätyksessä keskenään koska tänään oli tuo 1206 myös linjalla 39.


Ainakin sunnuntaisin linjoilla s39 ja h45:lla kalustoa kierrätetään. Myös linjoilla h40 ja h43:lla on sama käytäntö sunnuntaisin, mut ainoa ero näillä linjoilla on se että kaikki lähdöt ajetaan teleillä!

----------


## joboo

> Ainakin sunnuntaisin linjoilla s39 ja h45:lla kalustoa kierrätetään. Myös linjoilla h40 ja h43:lla on sama käytäntö sunnuntaisin, mut ainoa ero näillä linjoilla on se että kaikki lähdöt ajetaan teleillä!


Kyllä 45:lla on 2-akselisia liikenteessä sunnuntaisin

----------


## pehkonen

> Kyllä 45:lla on 2-akselisia liikenteessä sunnuntaisin


Eikös h40 ja h43 ole täystelilinjoja ainakin pyhänä h45+h39 parista en ole varma

----------


## Karosa

> Eikös h40 ja h43 ole täystelilinjoja


h40sellä on pätkiäkin mutta h43 on telilinja.

----------


## kuukanko

> h40sellä on pätkiäkin mutta h43 on telilinja.


Ei 40:llä ole sunnuntaisin kuin telejä (suunnitellusti).

----------


## Prompter

7.1.2013

VT 478 / h69

----------


## aki

7.1

v30 / NF 350
v38 / VT 371
v43 / NF 629
v44 / NF 485
v51 / VT 174
453 / VT 158
516 / VT 311

PL 797:n on vaihdettu uusi etumaski joka on täysin musta, oli todella ruman näköinen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:05 ----------




> Tietääkö kukaan, mikä auto Åbergin Linjalle tulee korvaamaan kolaroitua 14:ää ensi viikolla, kun liikennöinti jatkuu normaaleilla aikatauluilla.


Tänään ainakin linjalla oli sama ÅL 18 joka on ollut kolarista lähtien.

----------


## Karosa

VT 163 ja 367 olivat Suomenojalla tänään, 163 on kuulemman ollut myös e31:sellä eilen.

----------


## aki

> 7.1
> 
> Tänään ainakin linjalla oli sama ÅL 18 joka on ollut kolarista lähtien.


Ja tämän lisäksi iltaruuhkassa oli myös ÅL3.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:10 ----------

7.1

v54 / VT 382
v56 / VT 454
v57 / VT 491
510 / PL 614

v51 / VT 369:ssä oli kortinlukija sekä myyntipääte epäkunnossa.

Helb 1304 ajeli linjalla 39 tunnuksin 39A.

----------


## Nak

7.1

Helb 616 / 102T

Nf 625 / 121A

Lisäksi joku Anderssonin Crossareista oli saanut Andersson tarrat ja uudet numerotarrat, numero oli vain niin pienellä, etten millään nähnyt sitä :P

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tietääkö kukaan, mikä auto Åbergin Linjalle tulee korvaamaan kolaroitua 14:ää ensi viikolla, kun liikennöinti jatkuu normaaleilla aikatauluilla.


Tähän liittyen vielä, Åbergin Linjahan siis pystyy kyllä hoitamaan liikenteensä nykyisellä kalustolla, mutta heillä ei siis ole yhtään (kaupunki)bussia varalla, nyt kun 14 on kolarikorjauksessa. Jos heille nyt siis jokin ylimääräinen auto tulee, niin uskoisin sen tulevan joko vara-autoksi tai sitten 3:n tilalle. Jälkimmäisen vaihtoehdon toteutuessa ÅL 3 palaisi siis vara-autoksi. Mutta ehkäpä olemme tästä asiasta viisaampia tällä viikolla.  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> Mutta ehkäpä olemme tästä asiasta viisaampia tällä viikolla.


Åbergilla on muutamia vaihtoehtoja yhden vara-auton osalta, yksi vaihtoehto on kyllä mukava, mutta katsellaan.  :Very Happy:

----------


## joboo

7.1

Helb 402 / 360

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 7.1.2013

VT 370 / 150K (paluumuuttaja Seinäjoelta)

----------


## Nak

> Lisäksi joku Anderssonin Crossareista oli saanut Andersson tarrat ja uudet numerotarrat, numero oli vain niin pienellä, etten millään nähnyt sitä :P


#21 oli tämä. Myös 55 on Andersson teipattu

----------


## sm3

7.1.2013

h82:

NF 401 sammui Itäkeskuksen liikenneympyrässä mutta käynnistyi uudelleen. Perillä jättölaiturissa kuului kovaa jatkuvaa piippausta. Bussi jatkoi normaalisti liikenteessä. Myöhemmin linjalla oli NF 408, sitä en tiedä oliko se kokoajan vai korvasiko NF 401:tä.

----------


## tiuku

7.1.

NOF 711 (Lahti Scala '09) / 315

----------


## Karosa

7. Tammikuuta
HelB 9931 kolarissa auton kanssa
(vain kuvalinkki bussista)

----------


## LimoSWN

> 7.1.2013
> 
> h82:
> 
> NF 401 sammui Itäkeskuksen liikenneympyrässä mutta käynnistyi uudelleen. Perillä jättölaiturissa kuului kovaa jatkuvaa piippausta. Bussi jatkoi normaalisti liikenteessä. Myöhemmin linjalla oli NF 408, sitä en tiedä oliko se kokoajan vai korvasiko NF 401:tä.


 

Toi kuten moni muukin tuosta sarjasta pitää jatkuvasti sitä. Ongelmat liittyvät perän iso-väylä ongelmaan. ovat pitäneet kokoikänsä tuota ääntä. Mulla on lista noista piipittäjistä, voi vuotaa sen jonnekki kun kerkeää.

----------


## sm3

> Toi kuten moni muukin tuosta sarjasta pitää jatkuvasti sitä. Ongelmat liittyvät perän iso-väylä ongelmaan. ovat pitäneet kokoikänsä tuota ääntä. Mulla on lista noista piipittäjistä, voi vuotaa sen jonnekki kun kerkeää.


Tätä en tiennyt, en ole aiemmin huomannut että tämä bussi piipittäisi mutta aika harvoin osuu kohdalle.

----------


## Nak

7.1

Nf 628 / 122A

----------


## joboo

7.1

Helb 254 / h45
Helb 255 / 360
Helb 413 / h45
Helb 419 / h45
Helb 501 / 363A
Helb 611 / 363
Helb 806 / h45
Helb 807 / h45
Helb 945 / h45
Helb 9920 / h18

----------


## Nak

8.1

Nf 628 / 270A, #796:n paikalla

----------


## Miccoz

8.1.

NF 122 / s550 hajosi Huopalahden asemalle, vaihde ei mennyt silmään, ts. kun piti lähteä liikkeelle moottori vain huusi. Otti Ilkantien pysäkkiä ennen olevassa liikenneympyrässä vasemmasta takakulmasta kiinni penkkaan/kesikorokkeeseen, liekö sillä ollut vaikutusta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 8.1.
> 
> NF 122 / s550 hajosi Huopalahden asemalle, vaihde ei mennyt silmään, ts. kun piti lähteä liikkeelle moottori vain huusi. Otti Ilkantien pysäkkiä ennen olevassa liikenneympyrässä vasemmasta takakulmasta kiinni penkkaan/kesikorokkeeseen, liekö sillä ollut vaikutusta.


Ja tämän hajoamisen ansiosta Huopalahden aseman kohdalla vain Pohjois-Haagan suuntaan johtava ajorata (leveys vain yksi kaista) oli käytössä. Liikenteenohjaaja oli osoittamassa vuorotellen kummankin ajosuunnan kuljettajille ajolupaa.

----------


## Prompter

8.1.2013 Helsinki

NF 409 (Volvo B7RLE City L) hätävilkuttelee kolmen aikaan Rautatientorilla. 
Päivitys: 16:30 Nobinan huoltomiehet saivat bussin käymään, mutta jäivät vielä sitä tutkiskelemaan.
Myös HelB 808 hätävilkut päällä Lasipalatsin pysäkillä.

----------


## aki

8.1

v56 / Kokopäivävuoroissa VT 158 ja 325
v63 / NF 358

----------


## Nak

8.1

Nf 285 / 122A

----------


## Pera

8.1

ESLL 917 pamautti suoraan HelB 204:n perään: 


Onnettomuus tapahtui Mäkelänrinne 2425 pysäkin kohdalla.

----------


## KriZuu

8.1

HelB 250 oli poliisin pysäyttämänä Kehä I:sen varressa Latokartanontien pysäkillä Itäkeskuksen suuntaan n. klo 16:50.

----------


## Nak

8.1

Nf 811 / 213N

----------


## LimoSWN

> 8.1
> 
> Nf 811 / 213N


Kaluston laadun nousu on huimaa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

08.01.2013 Espoo

Nf 605 (Volvo 8700LE teli)/231

----------


## kuukanko

> Lisäksi joku Anderssonin Crossareista oli saanut Andersson tarrat ja uudet numerotarrat, numero oli vain niin pienellä, etten millään nähnyt sitä :P


Andersson 14:ään on laitettu Oy Andersson Ab -tekstit, mutta kylkinumerot ovat (ainakin kuljettajan puolella) vielä vanhoja WL:n peruja.

Ainakin myös Andersson 62:een on laitettu Oy Andersson Ab -tekstit.

----------


## joboo

8.1

Helb 217 / h45
Helb 254 / h45
Helb 316 / h56
Helb 413 / h45
Helb 415 / h45
Helb 502 / 362
Helb 611 / 362
Helb 806 / h45
Helb 911 / h45
Helb 956 / h42
Helb 9932 / h45

----------


## halla

9.1.

PL781 @ 110T

----------


## killerpop

9.1.

VT #161/156

----------


## Nak

> Andersson 14:ään on laitettu Oy Andersson Ab -tekstit, mutta kylkinumerot ovat (ainakin kuljettajan puolella) vielä vanhoja WL:n peruja.
> 
> Ainakin myös Andersson 62:een on laitettu Oy Andersson Ab -tekstit.


Myös 13 ja 28 on saaneet nyt nimet ja 28 myös numerot. 13 ajoi lisäksi iltapäivällä kamppiin "ANDERSSON"  linjakilvin  :Smile:

----------


## halla

9.1.

PL701 @ e18

----------


## Pera

9.1

195: HelB 811 (Volvo 8700LE) :Wink: 

VT 374:n moottoritilassa pieni tulipalo: http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...ttyi_palamaan/

----------


## Karosa

VT 367 on Åbergilla nyt lainassa.

----------


## KriZuu

9.1

HelB 69 / h54 - Matkustamon stop-valo rikki.

----------


## Prompter

9.1.2013

NF 360 (Volvo B10BLE Säffle System 2000 teli) / 550
NF 408 (Volvo B7RLE City L) ja 16 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L) / h82
NF 624 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE) / h81

----------


## aki

9.1

v56 / VT 226

----------


## chauffer

> 9.1
> 
> HelB 69 / h54 - Matkustamon stop-valo rikki.


Kai mainitsit kuljettajalle? Sitä kun ei kuljettaja näe,jos tarkoitat sitä sähkökaapin yläpuolella olevaa...? katossa keskiovien takapuolella oleva(jos on tallessa) näkyy peilistä(jos peilit oikein säädetty)  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

9.1

Vt 482 / 111

Metro-lehdestä tuttu city-kettu seikkaili Kampin Espoon Terminaalissa äsken (21.20)

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...sa_katso_kuva/

----------


## joboo

9.1

Helb 205 / h70T
Helb 254 / h45
Helb 315 / 363
Helb 413 / h45
Helb 415 / h45
Helb 611 / 363
Helb 618 / h45
Helb 806 / h45
Helb 810 / h56
Helb 9932 / 360

----------


## halla

PL 767 on yksi uuden turvaohjaamon saaneista. https://www.dropbox.com/s/1ighx16l1w...2005.56.30.jpg

Aikaisemmin pleksin ympäröi rakenteet jotka haittasivat peilin näkemistä.


10.1.

PL865 @ e4

----------


## Carrusfani

> PL 767 on yksi uuden turvaohjaamon saaneista.


Samoin PL 772.


10.1                                                                                                                                           

PL 770 hyytynyt e19:n tuomarilan päätepysäkille. PL 772 tuli tuuraamaan.

----------


## Pera

> 8.1
> 
> ESLL 917 pamautti suoraan HelB 204:n perään


Tässä vartin juttu aiheesta: http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...i_loukkaantui/

----------


## halla

Tässä vielä kontrastiksi PL766:ssa oleva vanhan mallinen turvaohjaamo. https://www.dropbox.com/s/kmkrtxlgmj...2013.30.55.jpg

Lippujen ja vaihtorahan antaminen on toki helpompaa vanhassa mallissa, mutta (liikenne)turvallisuus ennen kaikkea. 

(Tän viestin vois varmaan lisätä edelliseen. Muokkaisin jos voisin.)

----------


## Nak

> Tässä vielä kontrastiksi PL766:ssa oleva vanhan mallinen turvaohjaamo. https://www.dropbox.com/s/kmkrtxlgmj...2013.30.55.jpg
> 
> Lippujen ja vaihtorahan antaminen on toki helpompaa vanhassa mallissa, mutta (liikenne)turvallisuus ennen kaikkea. 
> 
> (Tän viestin vois varmaan lisätä edelliseen. Muokkaisin jos voisin.)


Eikö käsi mahdu tuosta rahastuspöydän välistä sitten kunnolla? Siitähän olisi vielä voinut poistaa tuota teräskehystä tuosta pöydän kohdalta.
Nobinan Ikaruksiin laitettiin alkusyksystä jälkiasennuksena turvalasit ja se oli vastaavanlainen ratkaisu kun Ivecon alkuperäinen, paitsi että 100x rumempi räkähitsausjälkineen. Ne tekivät siihen muutoksia ja se lasi näyttää nyt lähes samalta tuon kanssa  :Smile:  Paras puoli on juuri se että tuossa lasin etureunassa ei ole mitään katveita aiheuttavaa. Yhdessä 8700LE:ssä on otettu se putkiviritys pois siitä turvalasista ja siinä on nyt vain pelkkä lasi. Se on tällä hetkellä paras toteutus mitä olen nähnyt.

Edit: Eli putkivirityksellä tarkoitan tämän kuvan harmaata putkea lasin etureunassa

----------


## aki

10.1

453 / VT 34, kortinlukija+myyntipääte epäkunnossa .

----------


## halla

> Eikö käsi mahdu tuosta rahastuspöydän välistä sitten kunnolla?


Ei se oikein mahdu, ja muutenkin pöytä on vähän ikään kuin liian lähellä, että käsi on muutenkin jo oudossa asennossa.. Hieman vaikea selittää, täytynee tuostakin ottaa havainnekuva  :Smile: 

10.1

PL889 @ e2/4

----------


## Nak

10.1

Nf 77 / 158
Nf 443 / 112

----------


## Karosa

10. Tammikuuta.

VT 367 lainassa Åbergin Linjalla, on valmiina tositoimiin heti huomenaamusta, kuka bongaa ensimmäisenä?  :Wink:

----------


## aki

> 10. Tammikuuta.
> 
> VT 367 lainassa Åbergin Linjalla, on valmiina tositoimiin heti huomenaamusta, kuka bongaa ensimmäisenä?


Onko tuo nyt tulossa linjalle 530 siihen asti kunnes 14 on korjattu vai pidetäänkö pelkästään varalla siihen asti?

----------


## Karosa

> Onko tuo nyt tulossa linjalle 530 siihen asti kunnes 14 on korjattu vai pidetäänkö pelkästään varalla siihen asti?


Sekä että luultavimmin.

----------


## joboo

10.1

Helb 205 / h45
Helb 254 / h45
Helb 415 / h45
Helb 618 / h45
Helb 806 / h45
Helb 809 / h42

Ja millonkohan nämä 810-814 tulevat h45:lle?! Vai tulevatko ylipäätänsä ollenkaa?

----------


## zige94

> 10.1
> 
> Helb 205 / h45
> Helb 254 / h45
> Helb 415 / h45
> Helb 618 / h45
> Helb 806 / h45
> Helb 809 / h42
> 
> Ja millonkohan nämä 810-814 tulevat h45:lle?! Vai tulevatko ylipäätänsä ollenkaa?


Aiheellista varmaan toistaa TAAS nämä sinulle:




> Millä perusteella jollekin linjalle tarjottu kalusto olisi yhtä kuin linjalla käytettävä vakiokalusto? Jos liikennöitsijällä sattuu olemaan samantasoista tai parempaa kalustoa vapaana, niin ihan hyvin sellaistakin voi käyttää. Ei liikennöitsijän tekemä tarjous kaluston suhteen ole sidoksissa mihinkään kylkinumeroihin, vain kalustopisteillä on merkitystä.





> JT on asian ytimessä  Kyllähän jokainen firma varmaan vakioautot sarjoihin sijoittaa mutta se että vakioauto on jollain muulla linjalla joskus, on täysin normaalia, syitä tähän on monia. Esim. Helbin ruhan varikon vuoro/autotaulun mukaan on päivittäin 20-30 autoa muussa kuin vakiovuorossaan...

----------


## chauffer

> 10.1
> 
> Helb 205 / h45
> Helb 254 / h45
> Helb 415 / h45
> Helb 618 / h45
> Helb 806 / h45
> Helb 809 / h42
> 
> Ja millonkohan nämä 810-814 tulevat h45:lle?! Vai tulevatko ylipäätänsä ollenkaa?


Niinkuin jo muutaman kerran todettu,sitten kun niissä on helmilaitteet. HSL alueella on 2 helmi asentajaa, ja he työskentelevät yhdessä, töitä varmaan on melko paljon... Ja esim. tuo 806 on tismalleen samanlainen auto kuin nuo mainitsemasi.

----------


## joboo

> Aiheellista varmaan toistaa TAAS nämä sinulle:


Varmaankin hirveästi näkynyt vastaavaa kalustoo linjalla joka korvaisi muut autot! Ensinnäkin jos Veolia kerran tarjosi 63:selle uusia autoja EEV:nä niin aivan hyvin sinne olisi voinnut laittaa vanhoja uusien tilalle.

Ja varmasti noilla vuoden 2002-2003 vanhoillä räppänöillä ajetaan vuoteen 2017!

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 6:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 6:55 ----------




> Niinkuin jo muutaman kerran todettu,sitten kun niissä on helmilaitteet. HSL alueella on 2 helmi asentajaa, ja he työskentelevät yhdessä, töitä varmaan on melko paljon... Ja esim. tuo 806 on tismalleen samanlainen auto kuin nuo mainitsemasi.


Helb 254 on H45:sen ainut vakio auto muita en ole nähnyt. Olis kyllä ihan voinut uskoa siihen että ne oltais asennettu ennen kuin vaihtavat linjaa.
Helb 812-814 on HELMI-laitteet niin missä nämä sitte kuppaavat? Varmaankin asennetaan ilmastointi laitteita? vai seisovatko vain varikolla.

----------


## JT

Pe 11.1. Helsinki

NF #106 / 213N
VT #1221 / 63 (Tattarisuon varikon auto)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 5:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 5:03 ----------




> Helb 812-814 on HELMI-laitteet niin missä nämä sitte kuppaavat? Varmaankin asennetaan ilmastointi laitteita? vai seisovatko vain varikolla.


Ei kai noin tasokkaita vara-autoja kannata varikolla seisottaa? Alkuvuodenhan ne ovat liikkuneet vähän siellä sun täällä.

----------


## halla

11.1.

PL860 @ e12
PL865 @ e19

----------


## chauffer

> Varmaankin hirveästi näkynyt vastaavaa kalustoo linjalla joka korvaisi muut autot! Ensinnäkin jos Veolia kerran tarjosi 63:selle uusia autoja EEV:nä niin aivan hyvin sinne olisi voinnut laittaa vanhoja uusien tilalle.
> 
> Ja varmasti noilla vuoden 2002-2003 vanhoillä räppänöillä ajetaan vuoteen 2017!
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 6:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 6:55 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Helb 254 on H45:sen ainut vakio auto muita en ole nähnyt. Olis kyllä ihan voinut uskoa siihen että ne oltais asennettu ennen kuin vaihtavat linjaa.
> Helb 812-814 on HELMI-laitteet niin missä nämä sitte kuppaavat? Varmaankin asennetaan ilmastointi laitteita? vai seisovatko vain varikolla.


254,806 ja 807 ovat h45:n vakioautot, tänään kaikki muut siellä olevat eivät ole vakioita.Ja huomaa että Veolialle tuli 55 uutta autoa joissa vissiin kaikissa helmi. Asennuksen jälkeen jokainen laite on erikseen kalibroitava.Eiköhän siinä ole asentajille ollut hommaa ihan tarpeeksi...

----------


## kuukanko

> 3.1.
> ...
> NF 443 / 158, 160K, 285:n tilalla, 285 sirretty pysyvästi pois Kiviruukista


Helsinki 11.1.2013

NOF 285 / 158

VT 1219 (VDL Citea teli) meni aamulla n. 8.40 keskustassa Postikadulta Mannerheimintielle pohjoiseen, linjakilvissä 71 Rautatientori (ilmeisesti siirtoajossa jatkamaan päivää h69:llä Elielinaukiolta)

----------


## Karosa

11. Tammikuuta.

VT 161 - e13
VT 367 - e16A/B

----------


## kuukanko

> VT 161 - e13


Onko tuossa etulinjakilpenä Seinäjoella siihen vaihdettu pieni helmitaulu vai onko linjakilpi taas vaihdettu?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Helsinki 11.1.2013
> 
> NOF 285 / 158


Siirretty takaisin Kiviruukkiin, ainakin toistaiseksi, koska sieltä poistettiin muita autoja. Oli eilen linjalla 160.

----------


## Karosa

> Onko tuossa etulinjakilpenä Seinäjoella siihen vaihdettu pieni helmitaulu vai onko linjakilpi taas vaihdettu?


Tuossa on etulinjakilpenä tosiaan se pieni helmitaulu, eli juu se on säilytetty.  :Smile:

----------


## Aq-Zu

11.1.

VT 1254 / h69
VT 1263 / h69

----------


## Prompter

11.1.2013

VT 226 (Volvo B7RLE City L) / 516
VT 157 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L) / 633
NF 137 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L teli) / 613

----------


## tiuku

11.1.

NOF 321 (Carrus City L '00) / e24

----------


## joboo

11.1

Helb 40 / h45
Helb 217 / h39B
Helb 503 / h45
Helb 609 / h39B
Helb 610 / 363
Helb 614 / h45
Helb 616 / h70T
Helb 618 / h45
Helb 806 / h45
Helb 807 / h45
Helb 810 / h45
Helb 911 / h18
Helb 9932 / 360
VT 1255 / h55K

----------


## Aleksi.K

11.01.2013 Otaniemi

PL 806 (Scania teli Scala -05)/512A

----------


## Nak

11.1

Nf 136 / 213N

----------


## Mika123

11.1 Helsinki

VT 1207 / 452

----------


## JT

Pe 11.1. Espoo

PL #729 / 106

----------


## ollicas

> Pe 11.1. Espoo
> 
> PL #729 / 106


Oli myös linjalla 110T

----------


## Karosa

> 11.1 Helsinki
> 
> VT 1207 / 452


#1207 ajaa vakiona pari lähtöä yhteensä alkuillasta 452:sta ja 453:sta arkisin mikäli oikein muistan.

----------


## joboo

11.1

Helb 101 / h45
Helb 204 / h39B
Helb 252 / 362 (h45 vakio)
Helb 253 / 360 (h45 vakio)
Helb 255 / 363 (h45 vakio)
Helb 803 / s39
Helb 1124 / h51
Helb 1206 / h39B
Helb 9919 / h14

----------


## aki

12.1

v51 / VT 478, 494
v55 / VT 509
453 / VT 492
530 / VT 552, tämä tuli Martinlaakson terminaaliin klo 12.55 ja lähti sitten varikolle, Tilalle ajoi tyhjänä VT 555 jonka oletin lähtevän klo 13.04 linjalle 530. Kuski kuitenkin jätti bussin taukoparkkiin ja lähti tauolle, klo 13.08 ei 530:n bussia vielä näkynyt lähtölaiturissa.

----------


## Nak

12.1

Helb 403 / h45
Helb 815 / h40

Nf 285 / 112

----------


## joboo

12.1

Helb 614 / h70T
Helb 803 / h45
Helb 806 / h45
Helb 1002 / h45
Helb 1217 / h45

----------


## Karosa

13. Tammikuuta.

NF 324 - 112

----------


## joboo

13.1

Helb 52 / h70
Helb 801 / h40
Helb 803 / h45
Helb 941 / 363A
Helb 943 / h41
Helb 1004 / s39
Helb 1105 / h45
Helb 1124 / h45
Helb 1301 / h45
Helb 1303 / h45
Helb 9808 / 615

----------


## aulis

Ma 14.1. aamulla

PL 828 / 110
PL 609 / 110T

Itse matkustan 828:lla juuri nyt, ja minun täytyy myöntää olevani täysin samaa mieltä parin rouvashenkilön kanssa, että jos uusissakin busseissa käytettäisiin rohkeasti värejä niin mukavalta näyttäisi.  :Smile:

----------


## Miccoz

14.1.

Vt 475 / s623Z hätävilkut päällä Käskynhaltijantien pysäkillä, vt 157 tuotiin vara-autoksi

----------


## Nak

14.1

Pl 853 / e18Z

----------


## chauffer

> 254,806 ja 807 ovat h45:n vakioautot, tänään kaikki muut siellä olevat eivät ole vakioita.Ja huomaa että Veolialle tuli 55 uutta autoa joissa vissiin kaikissa helmi. Asennuksen jälkeen jokainen laite on erikseen kalibroitava.Eiköhän siinä ole asentajille ollut hommaa ihan tarpeeksi...


h45:n vakioautot ovat 253-255 ja 806-810, tämä tarkistettu tänä aamuna. Yhdessä vuorossa on tänään 911 joka ei ole vakio.

----------


## Madmax

> 10. Tammikuuta.
> 
> VT 367 lainassa Åbergin Linjalla, on valmiina tositoimiin heti huomenaamusta, kuka bongaa ensimmäisenä?


Oli tänään 105:lla. 8.23 lähtö Helsingistä.

----------


## aki

14.1 aamuruuhka

v53 / VT 195

----------


## JT

Ma 14.1. Helsinki

NF #360 ja #408 / 550
VT #233 / 453

----------


## joboo

> h45:n vakioautot ovat 253-255 ja 806-810, tämä tarkistettu tänä aamuna. Yhdessä vuorossa on tänään 911 joka ei ole vakio.


Ai se onkin HelB 806-810  :Very Happy:  no ei se mitään kuhan on volvoja niin olen tyytyväinen  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:37 ----------

14.1

Helb 253 / h45

----------


## aki

> 14.1
> 
> Helb 253 / h45


Tämähän on vakio joten miksi turha havainto?

----------


## Nak

14.1

Pl 729, 746, 870 / 110

----------


## joboo

> Tämähän on vakio joten miksi turha havainto?


Tänään ensimmäistä kertaa linjalla.

----------


## Nak

14.1

Nf 114 / 165
Nf 625 / 158
Nf 626 / e10K

----------


## joboo

14.1

Helb 52 / h70T
Helb 102 / h45
Helb 931 / h18
VT 226 / 453

----------


## Prompter

15.1.2013

VT 157 / 623Z
HelB 12 / h77
PL 746 / h67V

----------


## Nak

15.1

Nf 627 / 213




> 14.1
> 
> VT 226 / 453


Onko tässä vielä kokomainokset päällä?

----------


## Prompter

> Onko tässä vielä kokomainokset päällä?


Ainakin eilen oli, kun matkustin sillä linjalla 516.

----------


## Aleksi.K

15.01.13 Espoo

Nf 626 (Volvo 8700LE)/e3 & e28K

----------


## halla

15.1

PL708 @ 504. Ovivipu vaihdettu nappeihin.

----------


## Carrusfani

14.1

VT 370/e11

AND 28/s109

PL 889/e46

----------


## Karosa

15. Tammikuuta.

VT 373 - e31

----------


## sm3

15.1.2013

h82 / NF785 Takaovi ei mennyt millään kiinni vaan meni aina vain vähän ja aukesi heti uudelleen. Pikkuhiljaa se meni enemmän ja enemmän kiinni kunnes lopulta meni kokonaan. Muut ovet toimivat normaalisti.

----------


## Nak

15.1

Vt 161 / 154, nyt oli vaihdettu nauhakilvet takaisin...

----------


## tohpeeri

Vaikuttaa, että h17 matkustajamäärät ovat lisääntyneet "huimaavasti"! Olen tämän kuun puolella nähnyt busseissa aina 3-5 matkustajaa kun vielä viime kuun puolella määrä näytti olevan 0-2. Onkohan liikennöitsijän vaihtuminen syynä? Onko muilla samanlaisa havaintoja?
 PS Tänään, 15.1., linjalla kulki jokin Scala.

----------


## Karosa

> 15.1
> 
> Vt 161 / 154, nyt oli vaihdettu nauhakilvet takaisin...


Mikähän idea oli vaihtaa nauhakilvistä helmitauluun ja sitten takaisin ?  :Cool:

----------


## joboo

> 15.1
> Onko tässä vielä kokomainokset päällä?


Kyllä olivat viellä

----------


## Miccoz

15.1.

Vt 157 / s650

----------


## joboo

15.01

Helb 102 / h45
Helb 419 / 360
Helb 1107 / h40

----------


## zige94

15.1. ilta/16.1. alkuyö

VT 1218 /h74(N)

----------


## Miccoz

16.1.

NF 347 / hätävilkut päällä, matkustajat ulkona, Tuusulantiellä Ylästöntien ramppi-pysäkillä.
NF 408 / s550

----------


## ipeniemela

16.1.

NF 624 / 550

----------


## JT

Ke 16.1. Helsinki

HelB #946 / 14
VT #226 / 69

----------


## ana

Vantaa 16.1.

VT 351/v51. Ei ole teliä näkynyt kovin useasti tuolla linjalla

----------


## Nak

16.1

Nf 773 / h21V, mainokset poistettu, nyt samanlainen väritys kun autossa #769

----------


## Aq-Zu

16.1.2013 Itäkeskus

HelB #610 (Lahti Scala) / s519
HelB #7 (HKL -ikarus) / h54

----------


## joboo

16.1

Helb 616 / h45 X-(

----------


## Aleksi.K

16.01.13 Espoo

Nf 92 (Volvo Carrus City L)/e20

Nf 605 (Volvo 8700Le teli)/270

----------


## tiuku

16.1.

NOF 798 (Volvo 8900LE '12) / e15

----------


## Nak

16.1

Nf 629 / e43

Vt 161 / 132
Vt 216 / 143A

----------


## joboo

16.1

Helb 124 / h45
Helb 253 / h42 (h45 vakio)
Helb 612 / h41

Eikö iltaisin kuuluisi kulkea uudempaa kalustoa? vai olenko ihan väärässä? Olen ainakin huomanut h45:lla kaikki uudemmat häviävät ruuhkan jälkeen.

----------


## Miccoz

17.1.

NF 360 / s550 (HSL Säffle)

----------


## Karosa

> 17.1.
> 
> NF 360 / s550 (HSL Säffle)


Tuo #360 on nyt harvinaisen liian monta kertaa ollut aamuruuhkassa 550:lla mitä olen sillä joka aamu mennyt.

----------


## aki

17.1

v55 / VT 168

Matkustin aamulla linjalla 415, autona oli helb 311 jonka matkalaukkuteline piti kovaäänistä nitinää aina auton ollessa liikkeellä. Muistaakseni kaasuMannien telineet pitävät myös melkoista nitinää? Mielestäni Veolian lentokenttäbussien (VT 88, 91, 338, 342..) telineet on paljon paremmin suunniteltu, erona niissä taitaa olla pienempi koko ja parempi kiinnitys auton rakenteisiin jolloin resonointia ei synny. Helbin isot ja rumat metallihäkkyrät taitavat olla kiinni pelkästään lattiasta minkä takia ne liikkuvat enemmän aiheuttaen ärsyttävää nitinää.

----------


## kuukanko

Vantaa 17.1.2013

Nobina 640 on ilmastoitu

----------


## Karosa

En huomannut havaintoa mutta VT 370 on Suomenojalla uudella parkkialueella.

----------


## Aq-Zu

17.1.2013 Itä-Helsinki

HelB 323 / h98
HelB 814 / h93K
HelB 824 / s519

----------


## zige94

Osaako joku sanoa, onko vakioksi 74:lle pistetty VDL? Nyt jo 4 päivänä havainnut VDL:n 74/N:llä, juuri sillä paikalla mikä ajetaan Tattarisuolta. Numerot ovat jääneet näkemättä, paitsi 1218:sta ti-ke yönä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

17.1.

PL 810 / h58B, kolaroi henkilöauton kanssa Aleksis Kiven kadulla.

Metron uutinen

----------


## Nak

17.1

Helb 1128 / 505

Nf 625 / 121

Vt 161 / e13

----------


## LimoSWN

17.01.13

628 / 213

----------


## Karosa

> 628 / 213


Tämäkö on Klovista siirretty Kiviruukkiin?

----------


## joboo

17.1

Helb 125 / h45
Helb 942 / 362
Helb 946 / h41

----------


## Prompter

18.1. Helsinki 

VT 226 (Volvo B7RLE City L) / h69, yhä värikkäissä mainoksissaan.

----------


## Miccoz

18.1.

NF 817 / v63, tässä näytti olevan peruutuskamera, onko kaikissa uusissa Volvoissa?

----------


## Nak

> 18.1.
> 
> NF 817 / v63, tässä näytti olevan peruutuskamera, onko kaikissa uusissa Volvoissa?


Kyllä niissä ainakin Nobinalla on ja PL:llä. En ole vielä itse nähnyt siinä mitään hyötyä kun kameran linssi on aina ihan kurassa/pölyssä ja näkymä on ihan harmaa :/ Rahanhukkaa tuommoiset, peileistä sitä autoa on ennenkin peruutettu  :Wink:  Sama mielipide on myös ovikameroista yms humpuukivarusteista. Peilit ovat vaan luotettavammat ja itse näen niistä ovien tapahtumat paremmin.

Ärsyttää oikein, kun nykyään puhutaan turvallisesta ja ennakoivasta ajosta ja samaan aikaan ohjaamo täyttyy kaikenmaailman näytöistä ja ruuduista jotka hohkavat valoa ohjaamoon ja vievät huomion muusta liikenteestä  :Mad:

----------


## LimoSWN

18.1.13

Aamun ensimmäiset. (klo 05.55)

Nof 323 @ 213N, takasilta täys pax. 
PL 14 @ 540

----------


## Prompter

18.1. Helsinki 

Nobina 818 (Volvo B7RLE 8900LE teli) / h65A
Nobina 807 (Volvo B7RLE 8900LE) / h72
HelB 9932 (Volvo B7L 7000) / 363A
HelB 231 (Volvo B10BLE CNG 8500LE) / h52

----------


## JT

Pe 18.1. Espoo

PL #748 / 512A

----------


## tiuku

18.1.

ÅL 1 (Lahti 402 '98) / 530

----------


## LimoSWN

18.1.13

Nof 61 @ (j) 550
Nof 321 @ e35,e5

----------


## Karosa

18. Tammikuuta.

NF 626 (myllypuron ritsa) - e35
NF 141 - 112

----------


## joboo

18.1

Helb 102 / h45
Helb 125 / h45
Helb 133 / 361
Helb 403 / h45
Helb 9920 / h41

----------


## chauffer

18.1.

Helb 252/h45, se viimeinen puuttuva vakio siellä  :Wink:

----------


## joboo

> 18.1.
> 
> Helb 252/h45, se viimeinen puuttuva vakio siellä


Onhan tuo jo jonkin aikaa ollut, itse nähnyt sen tiistaista lähtien

----------


## Nak

18.1

Helb 930 / h52A
Helb 1219 / h39

----------


## chauffer

> Onhan tuo jo jonkin aikaa ollut, itse nähnyt sen tiistaista lähtien


Enpä löytanyt havainnoista, vaikka näistä vakioista olet niin tarkka  :Laughing:

----------


## joboo

> Enpä löytanyt havainnoista, vaikka näistä vakioista olet niin tarkka


En ilmoittannutkaan koska joku olisi sitten sanonut asiasta.

----------


## Nak

19.1

Pl 715 / e18
Pl 724 / e18
Pl 725 / e14

----------


## KriZuu

19.1

HelB 402 / h57

----------


## ana

Vantaa 19.1.

Helb 313/v35
Tuossa ei kai sinänsä ole mitään ihmeellistä, kun viikonloppuna tuolla linjalla on milloin mikäkin. Tuli vaan mieleen 35:lla usein oleva Helb 815, jonka tunnistaa jo räminästä ja helinästä vakkei koko autoa vielä näkyisikään  :Biggrin:

----------


## Tuomas

Helsinki 19.1.

HelB 813 / 93,K

----------


## joboo

19.1

Helb 610 / h41
Helb 1129 / h45
Helb 1130 / h45
Helb 1206 / h45
Helb 1217 / h45
Helb 1219 / h45

----------


## aki

19.1

452,k / VT 233,                                             samalla linjalla oli myös VT 48 jonka myyntipääte ja kortinlukija oli rikki, lukija oli peitetty valkoisella paperilla ja päälle oli piirretty punaisella tussilla X. Viime aikoina on näkynyt paljon rikkinäisiä buscomeja varsinkin Veolian busseissa.

----------


## Nak

20.1

Vt 490 / 452K

Pisti tänään silmään Elielin laiturin 33(453:n laituri) peruutusnäytön vika. Kuva joka siinä näkyy on takautuma jostain viime kesältä  :Very Happy:  laiturialueella seisoo Nobinan pikkujätti-8700 ja purkulaiturissa Helbin kaasusäffle ja Westendin retro-ikarus :P

----------


## Joonas Pio

20.1.

VT 321 / v62

----------


## joboo

20.1

Helb 51 / h43
Helb 805 / h45
Helb 815 / 363A
Helb 1129 / h45
Helb 1301 / h45
Helb 1303 / h45
Helb 1217 / h45

----------


## Miccoz

21.1.

Vt 495 / v55 - Etälukija rikki

----------


## JT

Ma 21.1. Espoo

NF #61 / 25A

----------


## chauffer

> 20.1
> 
> Pisti tänään silmään Elielin laiturin 33(453:n laituri) peruutusnäytön vika. Kuva joka siinä näkyy on takautuma jostain viime kesältä  laiturialueella seisoo Nobinan pikkujätti-8700 ja purkulaiturissa Helbin kaasusäffle ja Westendin retro-ikarus :P


Sama vika myös 362:n tai 363:n laiturissa...(ei muista kummassa)  :Cool:

----------


## KriZuu

21.1

VT 158 / s74  :Very Happy:

----------


## ipeniemela

21.1.

NF 93 / e21
NF 61 / e26

Muutenkin näytti olevan paljon vanhaa kalustoa liikenteessä, tainneet VDL:t taas vaihteeksi hyytyä Suomen talvessa  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aq-Zu

21.1. Kivikko

HelB #323 / s519

----------


## Nak

21.1

Helb 275 / 535

Nf 122 / 231K
Nf 489 / e86
Nf 625 / e28
Nf 796 / e3
Nf 800 / e5

Pl 731 / 510

----------


## Karosa

21. Tammikuuta.

ÅL 3 - e16A
ÅL 6 - 105
ÅL 367 - 105
NF 436 - 112 :o?
NF 626 - e35

Miksi Pohjolan Liikenteen 865:sessa vaiko 891:sessä on HELMI-laitteet vaikka se on Suomenojalla?

----------


## tiuku

21.1.

NOF 628 (Volvo 8700LE '08) / 247A

----------


## joboo

21.1

Helb 133 / h40
VT 226 / h69

----------


## bussifriikki

Hki 21.01.13, 17.15

Veolia 1250 (VDL-teli) oli Kisahallin kohdalla valot sammuneena, hätävilkut päällä.

----------


## joboo

21.1

Helb 50 / h45
Helb 253 / 360
Helb 402 / h45
Helb 415 / 363
Helb 419 / h45
Helb 614 / h45

----------


## Prompter

22.1. Helsinki

NOF #61 / h66A

----------


## Huppu

Ma 21.1

Helb 9807 / s615 &s620. Milloinkohan bussi menee poistoon (ikäraja)?

----------


## chauffer

> Ma 21.1
> 
> Helb 9807 / s615 &s620. Milloinkohan bussi menee poistoon (ikäraja)?


Maalis/huhtikuussa 2014 tullee 16 vuotta täyteen, ikävä kyllä.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## tiuku

22.1.

VT 367 (Carrus City L '98, lainassa Åbergilla) / 530

----------


## Prompter

22.1. Helsinki 

NOF #759 / 612K
HelB #803 / 615, 620
VT 550 / 650
PL 619 / h64

----------


## ipeniemela

22.1.

NÖF 294 / e21

----------


## joboo

22.1

VT 1210 / h55K

----------


## GT8N

19.1.
Andersson 55 /109

21.1. iltaruuhka
Andersson 55 /109
VT 367 /105 (lienee lainssa ÅL:llä)

22.1. aamuruuhka
ÅL 3 /105

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 19.1.
> Andersson 55 /109
> 
> 21.1. iltaruuhka
> Andersson 55 /109
> VT 367 /105 (lienee lainssa ÅL:llä)


Andersson 55 on linjalla 109 säännöllisesti, koska se on linjan vara-auto. VT 367 on Åbergin Linjalla lainassa, koska 14 on kolarikorjauksessa, kuten aiemmissa viesteissä on jo mainittu.

----------


## bussifriikki

Hki 22.01.13

H56/HelB 826 (MAN)

----------


## Nak

22.1

Nf 67 / 213N

----------


## joboo

22.1

Helb 307 / h45
Helb 402 / h45
Helb 419 / h45
Helb 614 / h45
Helb 809 / 362 (h45 vakio)

----------


## Karosa

22. Tammikuuta.

NF 106 - e35  :Very Happy:

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 23.1.2013

NOF 426 / h21V

----------


## Huppu

Ti 22.1 klo 20.46
Odotin toista bussia pysäkillä Varsapuistikko Kaisaniemessä kun siitä meni ohi h64. Kuitenkin sen lähtöaika Rautatientorilta olisi ollut vasta klo 20.48, joten bussi oli sieltä lähtenyt etuajassa.

----------


## zige94

> Ti 22.1 klo 20.46
> Odotin toista bussia pysäkillä Varsapuistikko Kaisaniemessä kun siitä meni ohi h64. Kuitenkin sen lähtöaika Rautatientorilta olisi ollut vasta klo 20.48, joten bussi oli sieltä lähtenyt etuajassa.


Tai oli ollut 16minuuttia myöhässä joka on todennäköisempää kuin se että kuljettaja olisi lähtenyt etuajassa nelisen minuuttia.

----------


## Karosa

22. Tammikuuta.

NF 628 - e35

23. Tammikuuta.

NF 438 - 165
NF 741 - e10K

----------


## joboo

23.1

Helb 614 / h45
Helb 810 / 360K (h45 vakio)

----------


## halla

23.1

PL707 @ 504
PL723 @ e46

----------


## aki

23.1

v55 / VT 336
v56 / VT 136 (kokopäivävuorossa)
530 / VT 451

----------


## KriZuu

23.1

HelB 21 / h77
HelB 38 / 730

----------


## joboo

23.1

Helb 50 / h45
Helb 67 / h45
Helb 253 / 360 (h45 vakio)
Helb 419 / h45
Helb 612 / h14
Helb 809 / 363A (h45 vakio)

----------


## Miccoz

24.1.

NF 470 / s550 (westendiin) - jätti matkustajat Ilkantien pysäkille - keskiovet ja takaovi eivät menneet kiinni ennen kuin kuljettaja päästi niistä paineet pois ja veti käsipelillä kiinni. Jäivät silti raolleen, mutta pääsi liikkeelle.

----------


## tiuku

24.1.

ÅL 17 (Lahti Scala '09) / 530

----------


## Karosa

24. Tammikuuta.

PL 611 / h64
VT 516 / 132, onko ainut missä ei vielä turvaohjaamoa?
VT 363 / 452
VT 451 / 452, 453Z

----------


## aki

24.1

v53 / VT 160 (kokopäivävuorossa)
v56 / VT  558
v63 / NF 291
v72 / NF 338
453 / VT 363

----------


## joboo

24.1

Helb 617 / h45
Helb 9932 / 363

----------


## aki

> 24.1
> 
> Helb 9932 / 363


Musta vaikuttaa että noita volvo 7000:a tuli linjojen 360-364 ruuhkavuoroihin ihan vakkareiksi nyt kun mersut vuodenvaihteessa poistuivat. Itse olen ainakin autoja  9931 ja 9932 näiltä linjoilta bongannut.

----------


## Prompter

24.1.2013

Nobina 361, 363 / 550

----------


## Pera

24.1

h78: HelB 1014 ja 1021 (Scania K230 Lahti Scala)

----------


## joboo

24.1

Helb 307 / h45
Helb 308 / h45
Helb 808 / h41 (h45 vakio)
Helb 911 / h70T
Helb 9920 / h45

----------


## Prompter

25.1.2013

NOF 819 / 612
NOF 496 / 315
HelB 322 / 615
TLL 4 / h16

----------


## ollicas

25.1

VT 383 / h20

----------


## tiuku

25.1.

NOF 67 (Carrus City L '01) / e26
NOF 629 (Volvo 8700LE '08) / e25A

----------


## joboo

25.1

Helb 101 / h43
Helb 308 / h45
Helb 415 / h14
Helb 612 / h45
Helb 614 / h45
Helb 616 / h45
Helb 617 / h45
Helb 618 / h45

----------


## KriZuu

25.1

VT 226 / s74

----------


## joboo

25.1

Helb 307 / h45
Helb 419 / h45

----------


## Karosa

> VT 226 / s74


Ilmeisesti siirretty Tattarisuolle vara-autoksi, kun muutamaan kertaan jo varikon linjoilla pyörinyt.

----------


## tilt

Kerava 25.01.13:

Korsisaari #61 / Ke5

Vihdoinkin uusi Irisbus on saapunut. Aika jännä malli sisältä; 3 lastenvaunupaikkaa on tarpeen, mutta seisomapaikkojen vähyys yllätti. Tarjonta on luonut kysyntää Keravalla, ja 5-linjan jotkut ruuhkavuorot on olleet jo väliaikaiskalustollakin täynnä, pari kertaa omalla kohdalla tuulilasikuormassa  :Shocked: . Nyt kun autossa on heikommin seisomapaikkoja (tai ainakin tankoja), saas nähdä miten käy.

----------


## Karosa

> Korsisaari #61 / ke5


Oisko tästä kuvaa, onko HSL-väreissä ja mitkä ovitukset?

----------


## ollicas

26.1

HelB 803 / s39

----------


## joboo

> 26.1
> 
> HelB 803 / s39


Vissiin ihan vakio? Ainakin oli eilenkin liikenteessä.

----------


## ollicas

> Vissiin ihan vakio? Ainakin oli eilenkin liikenteessä.


Itse en ole sitä kyseisellä linjalla huomannut.

----------


## joboo

26.1

Helb 1219 / h45

----------


## chauffer

> Vissiin ihan vakio? Ainakin oli eilenkin liikenteessä.


Melkein kaikki bussit joka päivä liikenteessä  :Laughing:

----------


## Miccoz

> Oisko tästä kuvaa, onko HSL-väreissä ja mitkä ovitukset?


Tänään bongasin tuon, mielestäni 2+2 ovet jos en ihan sokea ole. Voi toki olla että oli 1+2, pikaisesti näin oikean puolen ko. autosta. Ja värit oli HSL.

----------


## joboo

26.1

Helb 612 / h52
Helb 810 / 363A (h45 vakio)
Helb 1129 / h45
Helb 1130 / h45
Helb 1206 / h45
Helb 1217 / h45

----------


## Karosa

Pari päivää vanha kuva jo mutta kuitenkin, tästä en ole vielä nähnyt täällä kuvaa joten pistetääs hienosta Pohjolan Liikenteen 883:sesta kuva ilmoille:


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 5:26 ----------

27. Tammikuuta.
VT 561 - v70

----------


## hana

> Kerava 25.01.13:
> 
> Korsisaari #61 / Ke5
> 
> Vihdoinkin uusi Irisbus on saapunut. Aika jännä malli sisältä; 3 lastenvaunupaikkaa on tarpeen, mutta seisomapaikkojen vähyys yllätti. Tarjonta on luonut kysyntää Keravalla, ja 5-linjan jotkut ruuhkavuorot on olleet jo väliaikaiskalustollakin täynnä, pari kertaa omalla kohdalla tuulilasikuormassa . Nyt kun autossa on heikommin seisomapaikkoja (tai ainakin tankoja), saas nähdä miten käy.


Se että Ke5 linjalle tuli uusi auto on hyvä juttu, mutta olen ihmetellyt uuden auton hankintaa sopimuksen lyhyyden takia. Viime HSL-kokouksessa linjan sopimusta toki jatkettiin 7,5:llä kuukaudella syksyyn 2014 asti. Tämän jälkeen linja kilpailutetaan todennäköisesti Keravan seutulinjojen kanssa.

----------


## Karosa

> Tämän jälkeen linja kilpailutetaan todennäköisesti Keravan seutulinjojen kanssa.


Niimpä, tiedä sitten jos sen voi vaikka tarjota siihen kylkiäiseksi sillä eihän Korsisaaresta koskaan tiedä, samallahan Keravan linjat hoituisi siinä missä ke5:kin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:21 ----------

27. Tammikuuta.

NF 482 - 112 (Scania Scala K230UB)

Kampissa taas palohälytys, kiertoreittiä takas reitille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kampissa taas palohälytys, kiertoreittiä takas reitille.


HSL:n mukaan ei ainoastaan hälytys vaan ihan tulipalo: https://www.facebook.com/helsinginse...53078851413832

Voi toki olla vain väärin sanottukin, mutta myös poikkeustiedotteessa puhutaan tulipalosta.

----------


## Karosa

> HSL:n mukaan ei ainoastaan hälytys vaan ihan tulipalo: https://www.facebook.com/helsinginse...53078851413832
> 
> Voi toki olla vain väärin sanottukin, mutta myös poikkeustiedotteessa puhutaan tulipalosta.


Joo, en sanonut tulipaloa koska varmuutta ei ollut.  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> HSL:n mukaan ei ainoastaan hälytys vaan ihan tulipalo: https://www.facebook.com/helsinginse...53078851413832
> 
> Voi toki olla vain väärin sanottukin, mutta myös poikkeustiedotteessa puhutaan tulipalosta.


Kyllähän siellä palaa: http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...a_katso_kuvat/

----------


## killerpop

Oli kieltämättä Kaukoliikenneterminaalin tasolla hölmistyneitä odottajia ku tuli tiedote palohälytyksestä ja ruudut näyttivät vain pelastumisteistä kertovaa informaatiota. Onneksi kuitenkin 18:20 Helsinki-Pälkäne-Tampere auto vielä lähti, vaikka alakertaan oli liukuportaat pysäytetty ja muutenkin annettiin olettaa, että täältä ei lähde enää mittää.

Btw, tilanne muuttuu kovin, joten kannattaa ihan oikeasti seurata mitä mitkäkin mediat asiasta kirjoittavat. Hyvä uutislähde tähän tarkoitukseen on meidän irkkaavien ihmisten http://uutisnet.com jonka uutiset tulee reaaliajassa #uutiset -kanavalle Ircnettiin. Tohon nähden joku HSL Facepooseinä on yhtä tyhjän kanssa. Ja toinen näissä tilanteissa hyödynnettävä media on luonnollisesti www.tilannehuone.fi


Kuva tilanteesta tapahtumassa http://www.tilannehuone.fi/tehtava.p...6aa3f548c020bf

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tohon nähden joku HSL Facepooseinä on yhtä tyhjän kanssa.


En minä ainakaan pyrkinyt mitenkään korostamaan sen tärkeyttä. Näin sen omassa Facebookissani siellä muutenkin käydessä, ja tulin sen jälkeen tänne siitä kirjoittamaan ja huomasin, että Karosa oli jo aiheesta kirjoittanut. Lisäsin siihen sitten vain sen oman tietoni, minkä olin saanut, eikä minulla ollut intressiä lähteä kaivamaan eri journalistisia lähteitä sen täydennykseksi. Ja HSL:n Facebook-sivu on joka tapauksessa HSL:ltä tullutta informaatiota.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:34 ----------




> Joo, en sanonut tulipaloa koska varmuutta ei ollut.


Enkä sanonutkaan, että olisit väärässä.  :Wink:  Täydensin vain, koska olin lisää tietoa löytänyt.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:34 ----------




> Btw, tilanne muuttuu kovin, joten kannattaa ihan oikeasti seurata mitä mitkäkin mediat asiasta kirjoittavat,


Ja itse asiassa, kävin juurikin Metron webbisivuja katsomassa, mutta kuten kellonajoista huomaat, olen kirjoittanut viestini 7 minuuttia ennen kuin uutinen on julkaistu.

----------


## Karosa

27.1.2013

NF 482 - 112 (Scania Scala K230UB)
NF 139 - 112

Seutulinjan 112 poikkeusreitti
pahoittelut huonosta laadusta.




> Enkä sanonutkaan, että olisit väärässä.  Täydensin vain, koska olin lisää tietoa löytänyt.


Enkä tarkoittanut tekstiäni niin että olisin syyllistänyt sinua.  :Wink:  Juu, hyvähän se on täydentää jos tietää jotain, itse olin bussissa sisällä niin sieltä on paha sanoa mitään.  :Very Happy:

----------


## xDD

28.1

NOF 361 / e15

----------


## JT

Ma 28.1. Espoo

NF #134 / 35

----------


## KriZuu

28.1

PL 817 / 512A

Myllypuron voimalaitoksen muuri purettu ja Nobinan varikko näkyy hyvin. Taisi voimalakorttelin rakentaminen alkaa.

----------


## Karosa

28. Tammikuuta.
NF 482 - 112

----------


## Aleksi.K

28.01.13 Espoo

Nf 621 (Volvo 8700LE)/550

----------


## ollicas

Linjoilla h65a ja h66a on näkynyt yllättävän paljon HelBin busseja vaikka muistelin että noita linjoja liikennöisi Nobina? Onko vuodenvaihteessa tapahtunut jokin muutos linjojen kohdalla vai mikä tähän on syynä?

----------


## KriZuu

> Linjoilla h65a ja h66a on näkynyt yllättävän paljon HelBin busseja vaikka muistelin että noita linjoja liikennöisi Nobina? Onko vuodenvaihteessa tapahtunut jokin muutos linjojen kohdalla vai mikä tähän on syynä?


Tai sitten kyseessä on HelBin lainaamat volvot 705-708

----------


## zige94

> Tai sitten kyseessä on HelBin lainaamat volvot 705-708


Poista "Tai sitten" tuosta lauseesta ja 708 (joka on pätkä ja liikkuu vakiona h72). 705-707 teli 8700LE:itä on näkynyt siellä, yksi auto (tarkkaa numeroa en muista) on vakiona yhdellä 65A:n kierroksella iltapäiväruuhkassa Veräjälaakso - Lauttasaari - Veräjälaakso suunnassa (jonka jälkeen lähtee vaihtoautoksi Tikkurilaan).

----------


## LimoSWN

28.1.13

Nof 629 @ e86H,e88 (maalattu limeen raidoitukseen)
PL 775 @ e12,e18 (ilmalan auto,liekkö joku muu huollossa sit)

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 28.1.13
> 
> Nof 629 @ e86H,e88 (maalattu limeen raidoitukseen)


Kyllä, vuonna 2010.

----------


## killerpop

28.1.

Veolia #508 otti sen verran pahasti osumaa Jakomäessä linjalla v62, että ei hetkeen nähtäne liikenteessä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 28.1.
> 
> Veolia #508 otti sen verran pahasti osumaa Jakomäessä linjalla v62, että ei hetkeen nähtäne liikenteessä.


Metron uutinen

Uutisen teksti ja kuvat antavat sellaisen vaikutelman, että lava-auto on tullut Jakomäentieltä, kärkikolmion takaa, ja törmännyt Somerikkotietä ajaneeseen VT 508:aan.

----------


## Karosa

> Kyllä, vuonna 2010.


Teipattuhan se on.  :Wink:  

Täällä oli puhetta että ne Pohjolan Ivecot tulisi tänään liikenteeseen kun 501 alkaa, eipä vaan ole näkynyt.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Teipattuhan se on.


On toki, tarkoitinkin vain sitä, että limeraita on ollut NF 629:ssä jo vuodesta 2010 alkaen.  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> Metron uutinen
> 
> Uutisen teksti ja kuvat antavat sellaisen vaikutelman, että lava-auto on tullut Jakomäentieltä, kärkikolmion takaa, ja törmännyt Somerikkotietä ajaneeseen VT 508:aan.


Tuo kohta on sellainen että siihen pitäisi tehdä liikenneympyrä tai liikennevalot jotka näyttävät vihreetä aina Somerikkotieltä tai Maratontieltä tulijoille ja Jakomäentieltä tulevalle sitten tulee vihreät risteyksessä (niinkuin mm. Kotinummentien ja Malmin raitin risteyksessä on). Tuossa on yllättävän paljon liikennettä ja usein kolmion takaa tulevat joutuvatkin odottamaan jopa minuutti pari (ellei jommasta kummasta suunnasta tule bussi ja päästä Jakomäentieltä tulevan bussin menemään mikä heillä on tapanakin).

----------


## joboo

28.1

Helb 50 / h45
Helb 413 / h45
Helb 415 / h45
Helb 610 / h45
Helb 612 / h45
Helb 614 / h18
Helb 809 / 362 (h45 vakio)
Helb 1009 / h14

----------


## zige94

> Seutulinjan 112 poikkeusreitti


Aluksi (ennen videota) ajattelin että oisitte ajanut reittiä mikä mulla oli mielessä, mutta näköjään kiertelitte vähän. Itse ajattelin että olisitte menneet Pohjoiselta rautatiekadulta suoraan Mechelininkadulle ja siitä Porkkalankadulle, mutta kiersittekin Runeberginkadun, Malminrinteen ja Ruoholahdenkadun kautta.

----------


## Karosa

> Aluksi (ennen videota) ajattelin että oisitte ajanut reittiä mikä mulla oli mielessä, mutta näköjään kiertelitte vähän. Itse ajattelin että olisitte menneet Pohjoiselta rautatiekadulta suoraan Mechelininkadulle ja siitä Porkkalankadulle, mutta kiersittekin Runeberginkadun, Malminrinteen ja Ruoholahdenkadun kautta.


Juu, 150 seurasi vielä meitä, yritettiin olla skippaamattä yhtäkään pysäkkiä, Ruoholahden Villasta tuli 112:n matkustajat ainakin kyytiin.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Kyllä, vuonna 2010.


ai. muut kulkee sit ilman teippejä, niin aattelin että tämä olisi " erikoinen " eikä itte tullu ennen espoota hirveesti noita nähneeks.

----------


## Karosa

> ai. muut kulkee sit ilman teippejä


Ainoat mitkä taitavat olla ilman teippejä ovat 625 ja 626.

----------


## halla

> Täällä oli puhetta että ne Pohjolan Ivecot tulisi tänään liikenteeseen kun 501 alkaa, eipä vaan ole näkynyt.


Juuri tulleen tiedon mukaan Ivecot saapuvat (suora lainaus) "sitten kun ovat valmiit".  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ainoat mitkä taitavat olla ilman teippejä ovat 625 ja 626.


Myös 620 ja 621 ovat kokovalkoisia.

----------


## Karosa

> Myös 620 ja 621 ovat kokovalkoisia.


Olisi pitänyt olla tarkempi, Espoon autoista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:30 ----------

29. Tammikuuta.
NF 482 / 112, onko tullut jäädäkseen?
VT 370 / e11

----------


## joboo

29.1

Helb 252 / 363 (h45 vakio)
Helb 425 / h40
Helb 612 / h45 (kyllä näitä nytten tyrkätää kun ei kuulu enää ajella tällä linjalla. Helb:n sopimus pikkusen jäljessä)

----------


## zige94

> 29.1
> 
> Helb 612 / h45 (kyllä näitä nytten tyrkätää kun ei kuulu enää ajella tällä linjalla. Helb:n sopimus pikkusen jäljessä)


 :Laughing:  Pystyykö muuta enään sanomaan.. Ehkä Chauffer voi jälleen kerran sulle tämän selittää (ellei tilanne ole jo muuttunut).. Itse en ainakaan enään jaksa..  :Laughing:

----------


## chauffer

> Pystyykö muuta enään sanomaan.. Ehkä Chauffer voi jälleen kerran sulle tämän selittää (ellei tilanne ole jo muuttunut).. Itse en ainakaan enään jaksa..


En jaksa minäkään, aika turhaa se kuitenkin olisi...  :Laughing:

----------


## JT

> Volvolla Kaivokselassa on varastoitu pihan nurkkaan Pohjolan Liikenteen  824 - 827, 841, 859, 862, 867, 869 ja 874. Kaikissa on vielä PL:n  teipit, Buscomien keskusyksiköt ja Helmit. Odottavat ehkä siellä tulevia kilpailuja ja  niiden tuloksia?


Ti 29.1. Espoo

PL #862 / 4

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 29. Tammikuuta.
> NF 482 / 112, onko tullut jäädäkseen?


Korvannee jotakin Kiviruukin (ja 112:n) autoa. Menee takaisin Kloviin, kun oikea (tai joku toinen) auto tulee takaisin Kiviruukkiin.

----------


## Karosa

> Korvannee jotakin Kiviruukin (ja 112:n) autoa. Menee takaisin Kloviin, kun oikea (tai joku toinen) auto tulee takaisin Kiviruukkiin.


Voi olla noin, toivottavasti olet tässä väärässä ja jää 112:lle.  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Voi olla noin, toivottavasti olet tässä väärässä ja jää 112:lle.


Olen melko varma, että 482 ei ole tullut 112:lle jäädäkseen, kun se ei ole Kiviruukin auto. Eli eiköhän viimeistään ensi viikolla ole 112:lla taas City L:t ja Ikarukset kehissä.  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> kun se ei ole Kiviruukin auto.


Mutta tiedäthän sinä itsekkin sen että se on voinut tulla Kiviruukin autoksi, sillä Myllypurosta tuli Kloviin Volvoja, joilla yhdestä tämä on voitu korvata.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mutta tiedäthän sinä itsekkin sen että se on voinut tulla Kiviruukin autoksi, sillä Myllypurosta tuli Kloviin Volvoja, joilla yhdestä tämä on voitu korvata.


Riippuu ihan siitä, minkä auton tilalla se on. Jos on Volvon tilalla, mennee takaisin Kloviin, jos vanhempien autojen tilalla, saattaa jäädäkin Kiviruukkiin. Mahdollisuuksia on monia, ja en ole itse varma jääkö 482 Kiviruukkiin. Se saattaa korvata 285:ttä, jonka piti jo aiemmin poistua Kiviruukista tai jotain muuta 112:lla ollutta vanhaa autoa.

----------


## joboo

29.1

Helb 413 / h45
Helb 611 / h45
Helb 612 / h45
Helb 614 / h45
Helb 810 / 363A (h45 vakio)
Helb 816 / h45
Helb 911 / h45

Helb 254 oli hajonnut Karvaamokujan pysäkille suunta Malminkartano n. klo 21.00. Tilalle tuli Helb 503

----------


## KriZuu

30.1

HelB 1122 / h78

----------


## MMH

30.1.

H54/Helb 1215

----------


## Pera

30.1

h40: HelB 40 (Scania L94 Lahti 402)
h43: HelB 124 (Scania L94 Ikarus E94 teli)
h51: HelB 102 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L teli)
h56: HelB 133 (Scania L94 Ikarus E94)

----------


## joboo

30.1

Helb 34 / h45
Helb 402 / h45
Helb 413 / h45
Helb 610 / h45
Helb 612 / h45
Helb 809 / 362
Helb 810 / 363A

----------


## Elmo Allen

31.1.2013

PL 799 / 205 (Iris CrossWay)

Mulla ei ole hajuakaan, mistä saisi edes selville linjojen vakioita, mutta tämä on eka kerta kun näen tällä linjalla auton, jossa on Westendin teipinjämät.

----------


## Karosa

31. Tammikuuta.

NF 482 / 158
VT 163 / e11

----------


## aki

31.1

v51 / VT 180
516 / VT 186

----------


## tiuku

31.1.

NOF 305 (Carrus City L '00) / 248A

----------


## 339-DF

On tullut matkustettua linjalla 58, ja kahta asiaa en ymmärrä.

Autossa 614 sisävalot toimivat minusta juuri päinvastoin kuin mitä pitäisi. Kun kuljettaja tuli pysäkille ja avasi ovet, sammui käytävän etummaisin valaisin, se joka on sijoitettu suunnilleen ekojen penkkien kohdalle. Kun ovet sulkeutuivat, valo syttyi. Minusta loogisempaa olisi, että valo palaa pysäkillä, jotta matkustajat näkevät edetä käytävällä ja ehkä joku valonkajastus yltää kuljettajallekin asti lipunmyyntiä helpottamaan. Sen sijaan ajossa valo saisi olla pimeänä, etteivät heijastukset hankaloita ajamista. Miksi nuo valot toimivat tuolla tavoin?

Autossa 812 oli puolestaan takaoven takana sijaitsevan paripenkin ikkunanpuolimmainen penkki täysin käyttökelvoton, sillä sen yli kulki diagonaalisesti tukitanko, joka esti istumisen penkillä täysin. Vahinko tuo ei ollut, sillä selkänojaan/hammassuojaan oli tälle tukitangolle tehty oikein viillotkin. Mikä tuo tanko on, miksi se on tuossa, miksei sen alla olevaa penkkiä ole poistettu ja onko tuo käyttökelvoton penkki peräti laskettu mukaan istumapaikkalukuun?

----------


## zige94

> Autossa 812 oli puolestaan takaoven takana sijaitsevan paripenkin ikkunanpuolimmainen penkki täysin käyttökelvoton, sillä sen yli kulki diagonaalisesti tukitanko, joka esti istumisen penkillä täysin. Vahinko tuo ei ollut, sillä selkänojaan/hammassuojaan oli tälle tukitangolle tehty oikein viillotkin. Mikä tuo tanko on, miksi se on tuossa, miksei sen alla olevaa penkkiä ole poistettu ja onko tuo käyttökelvoton penkki peräti laskettu mukaan istumapaikkalukuun?


Tuo tanko on tyylikäs  :Laughing:  Vitsin sikseen, mun mielestä näyttäis siltä että tuo penkki on liian lähellä tuota ovikoneistoa jonka kulman näyttäävät todella terävältä. Eli todennäköisesti tarkoituksella tuo tehty, mutta miksi tuollainen viritelmä.. Miksei koko penkkiä tai penkkiriviä ole poistettu. Näyttää todella tyhmältä tuo viritelmä..

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tuo tanko on tyylikäs  Vitsin sikseen, mun mielestä näyttäis siltä että tuo penkki on liian lähellä tuota ovikoneistoa jonka kulman näyttäävät todella terävältä. Eli todennäköisesti tarkoituksella tuo tehty, mutta miksi tuollainen viritelmä.. Miksei koko penkkiä tai penkkiriviä ole poistettu. Näyttää todella tyhmältä tuo viritelmä..


Olisiko tässä parempi ratkaisu?  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> Olisiko tässä parempi ratkaisu?


 :Laughing:  Todellisuudessa, en ymmärrä miksei tuossa ja DF:n kuvassa ole poistettu koko penkkiriviä vaan.. Oon nähnyt muutamia autoja joissa on tuo takarivistö vähän tilavampi kun siitä puuttuu tuo takaoven jälkeinen penkkirivi. Tuossa Pohjolan autossa se ei maksaisi kuin yhden istumapaikan. Noh ehkä halutaan näyttää että auto on jostain kaatopaikalta hankittu..  :Cool:

----------


## 339-DF

Joo, varmaan siihen on riittävän moni satuttanut päänsä ja sitten on tehty joku hätäratkaisu. Mutta miksei ole alunperin asennettu yhtä käytävänsuuntaista penkkiä? Pitänee odottaa että Vristo ehtii lukea nämä, hän varmaan tietäisi asiasta enemmän. Edelleen pelkään, että tilaajalle on tuokin tuoli ilmoitettu istumapaikkana.




> Olisiko tässä parempi ratkaisu?


Tuossa on suunnilleen saman verran jalkatilaa kuin Finnairin charter-konffatuissa B757-koneissa.  :Laughing:

----------


## SD202

> Olisiko tässä parempi ratkaisu?


Kah, tästä viritelmästä tulee jotenkin mieleen matkustaminen Vantaan sisäisillä linjoilla 2000 -luvun alussa.  :Smile: 
Olisiko vielä ollut niin, että tuo toiseksi viimeinen penkkirivi työntyi takaoven aukkoon sen verran, että kulkutie portaissa oli arviolta yhden neljäsosan kapeampi kuin itse takaovi? Itse asiassa linkitetystä kuvasta näkee hieman, mitä tarkoitan. 
Kukaan ei ole niin viisas kuin insinööri - paitsi unkarilainen insinööri.

----------


## LimoSWN

31.1.13

klo 19.40 Espoo

NOF #362 @ 213

----------


## Miska

> Joo, varmaan siihen on riittävän moni satuttanut päänsä ja sitten on tehty joku hätäratkaisu. Mutta miksei ole alunperin asennettu yhtä käytävänsuuntaista penkkiä? Pitänee odottaa että Vristo ehtii lukea nämä, hän varmaan tietäisi asiasta enemmän. Edelleen pelkään, että tilaajalle on tuokin tuoli ilmoitettu istumapaikkana.


PL:n Volvo 8700LE-teliautoihin on uuden liikennöintisopimuksen myötä vaihdettu äskettäin sähkötoimiset liukuovet. Näiden uusien ovien koneisto ja oven liukukisko vaativat huomattavasti enemmän tilaa kuin alkuperäinen paineilmatoiminen koneisto. Uusi kotelo työntyy niin lähelle takaoven jälkeistä istuinta, että penkillä istuvan otsa tulee hyvin lähelle sitä. Äkkijarrutuksessa tuossa voisi kolauttaa päänsä pömpeliin, joten ikkunanpuoleinen istumapaikka on poistettu käytöstä. Käsittääkseni HSL on hyväksynyt tämän ratkaisun etukäteen.

----------


## vristo

> Pitänee odottaa että Vristo ehtii lukea nämä, hän varmaan tietäisi asiasta enemmän.


Itse en ole ajanut noilla autoilla (PL807-812) vähään aikaan, mutta tuo nimimerkki "Miskan" selvitys asiaan on varmastikin oikea. Ja kun katsoo ottamaasi kuvaa, niin siitä voi havaita ko. ovikoneiston yläkotelon tulevan todellakin lähelle tuota istumapaikkaa. Noissa autoissa on nyt Tamwaren liukuovet (keski- ja takaovet), jotka ovat huima parannus. Ne ovat lähes äänettömät ja tarvitsevat vain vähän tilaa avautuessaan. Uusissa Volvoissahan tuollaiset on myös (PL601-619).

----------


## Koala

> Käsittääkseni HSL on hyväksynyt tämän ratkaisun etukäteen.


Ette voi olla tosissanne? Maailman parhaassa joukkoliikenteessä asennellaan vanhaan dösään huikeen hienot liukuovet ja kun meni metsään niin estetään penkin käyttö kepillä? Ihme ettei jesseteipillä. Itkiskö vai nauraisko, noh, valitsen itkun...

----------


## zige94

> Ette voi olla tosissanne? Maailman parhaassa joukkoliikenteessä asennellaan vanhaan dösään huikeen hienot liukuovet ja kun meni metsään niin estetään penkin käyttö kepillä? Ihme ettei jesseteipillä. Itkiskö vai nauraisko, noh, valitsen itkun...


Itse en edelleenkään ymmärrä miksei koko penkkiriviä vain poistettu siitä... Toi oikeasti näyttää siltä että bussi on jostain kaatopaikalta hankittu.. Todella ruma viritys joka kyllä pistää kyseenalaistamaan. Onko kaikissa saman sarjan volvoissa sama viritys?

----------


## vristo

> Onko kaikissa saman sarjan volvoissa sama viritys?


Todennäköisesti, koska sama ovimuutos on tehty sarjan kaikkiin autoihin.

----------


## joboo

31.1

Helb 52 / h41
Helb 101 / h51
Helb 307 / h45
Helb 402 / h45
Helb 413 / h45
Helb 419 / 360
Helb 422 / 363A
Helb 612 / h45

----------


## bussifriikki

> Itse en edelleenkään ymmärrä miksei koko penkkiriviä vain poistettu siitä... Toi oikeasti näyttää siltä että bussi on jostain kaatopaikalta hankittu.. Todella ruma viritys joka kyllä pistää kyseenalaistamaan. Onko kaikissa saman sarjan volvoissa sama viritys?





> Todennäköisesti, koska sama ovimuutos on tehty sarjan kaikkiin autoihin.


Onpas todella tökeröä. Samalla vaivalla kuin mikä tuon tangon asentamisesta koituu, olisi voinut muuttaa penkkirivin yksöispaikaksi.

----------


## PSi

> On tullut matkustettua linjalla 58, ja kahta asiaa en ymmärrä.
> 
> Autossa 614 sisävalot toimivat minusta juuri päinvastoin kuin mitä pitäisi. Kun kuljettaja tuli pysäkille ja avasi ovet, sammui käytävän etummaisin valaisin, se joka on sijoitettu suunnilleen ekojen penkkien kohdalle. Kun ovet sulkeutuivat, valo syttyi. Minusta loogisempaa olisi, että valo palaa pysäkillä, jotta matkustajat näkevät edetä käytävällä ja ehkä joku valonkajastus yltää kuljettajallekin asti lipunmyyntiä helpottamaan. Sen sijaan ajossa valo saisi olla pimeänä, etteivät heijastukset hankaloita ajamista. Miksi nuo valot toimivat tuolla tavoin?--


Häiritseeköhän tuo sammuva valo pysäkillä kuljettajaa joka koittaa sisäpeilien avulla tiirailla keskiovien suuntaan?

pekka

----------


## Prompter

> Todennäköisesti, koska sama ovimuutos on tehty sarjan kaikkiin autoihin.


Ainakaan PL #808:aan ei tätä putkea ole asennettu.

----------


## vristo

> Ainakaan PL #808:aan ei tätä putkea ole asennettu.


Okei, mielenkiintoista. Kuten sanoin, en ole noilla ajanut vähään aikaan. Oliko se muuten niin, että h58-/h58B- sekä h59-paketteihin oli tarjottu vain autot PL807-811 ja juuri tuo PL812 olisi ulkona noista?

----------


## Prompter

Kuukangon sivujen mukaan 5 kpl B12BLE-8700 -telejä sinne on tarjottu, ja sarjasta 807-812 vain 808 on jätetty Euro 3 -päästöluokkaan. Mutta minua ihmetyttää suuresti, miksi sitten 808:kin sai liukuovet?

----------


## 339-DF

Tuo haamupenkkiasia selvisikin sitten hyvin. Kiitos tiedosta!




> Häiritseeköhän tuo sammuva valo pysäkillä kuljettajaa joka koittaa sisäpeilien avulla tiirailla keskiovien suuntaan?


Jos näin, niin matkustajien kannalta tuo on kyllä pöljä ratkaisu. Luulisi, että tuohon löytyisi sellainenkin ratkaisu, ettei matkustajien tarvitse pimeydessä vaeltaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Häiritseeköhän tuo sammuva valo pysäkillä kuljettajaa joka koittaa sisäpeilien avulla tiirailla keskiovien suuntaan?


Eikö noin tuoreessa bussissa kuljettaja kuitenkin tiiraile kamerakuvaa monitoreistaan eikä peilejä?

----------


## Nak

> Eikö noin tuoreessa bussissa kuljettaja kuitenkin tiiraile kamerakuvaa monitoreistaan eikä peilejä?


Oliko jopa niin, että PL:n uusissa Volvoissa perinteiset peilit on korvattu kokonaan niillä ruuduilla, tai ainakin ne sijaitsevat siinä perinteisen peilin paikalla/välittömässä läheisyydessä. Ehkäpä valo sammuu edestä siksi, että se ei häikäise ruutujen näkymää  :Laughing: 
Tai sitten ovipotikka on säätynyt väärään asentoon jolloin se tulkitsee oven asennon väärinpäin  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> Eikö noin tuoreessa bussissa kuljettaja kuitenkin tiiraile kamerakuvaa monitoreistaan eikä peilejä?


Itse olen juurikin parilta PL:n kuljettajalta saanut palautetta etteivät luota ovikameroihin. Kyyläävät mielummin perinteisesti peileistä.

----------


## vristo

> Itse olen juurikin parilta PL:n kuljettajalta saanut palautetta etteivät luota ovikameroihin. Kyyläävät mielummin perinteisesti peileistä.


Nyt saat sitten täysin toisenlaista palautetta yhdeltä PL-kuskilta: kamerat ovat erinomaiset ja mielestäni niiden avulla ovien valvonta onnistuu jopa niin hyvin, että avorahatus ja kulku ulos/sisään kaikista ovista olisi täysin mahdollista (itseasiassa kokeilin tätä jo metrokorvausliikenteessa noilla busseilla ja hienosti pelaa). Ongelmia syntyy, jos kameroita/monitoreja on pimeänä, sillä ainakin minusta Volvo 8900:n sisäpeileistä ei näe ollenkaan niin hyvin.

----------


## Nak

> , sillä ainakin minusta Volvo 8900:n sisäpeileistä ei näe ollenkaan niin hyvin.


Nykybusseissa on kyllä peilit suoraan sanottuna hanurista. Peileistä näkee kapean alan ja matkustamo on täynnä kaikkia tankoja jotka sotkevat kuvaa. 8900:ssa oville näyttävän peilin eteen osuu vielä se kellon ja stop-valon kotelo. Vanhemmissa autoissa(City L, E94) peilit ovat laajemmin näyttäviä, jolloin matkustamoon ja oville näkee todella hyvin. Minä lukeudun peilistä tilannetta seuraaviin kuljettajiin, enkä edes pidä koskaan kameranäyttöjä päällä ohjaamossa häikäisemässä  :Smile:  Tosin jälkiasennetut näytöt loimottavat tuulilasin edessä päällä myös ajoaikana  :Sad:  IMO kameroihin hassattavat rahat voisi käyttää johonkin järkevämpäänkin, kuten vrk-huollon tason kohottamiseen  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> sillä ainakin minusta Volvo 8900:n sisäpeileistä ei näe ollenkaan niin hyvin.


Niin eri asia nämä uudet bussit joissa onkin suunniteltu että kaikki hoituu ovikameroilla eikä peilejä tarvita.. Vanhemmissa busseissa jotka on suunniteltu peilien kanssa käytettäväksi ja jäkikäteen asennettu kamerat niin monet kuljettajat tykkäävät katsoa ja katsovatkin mielummin peileistä.

----------


## Koala

Ja kun ne kyyläysruudut menee rikki niin monenko vuoden päästä ne korjataan... "Onhan siellä peilit".

----------


## vristo

> Ja kun ne kyyläysruudut menee rikki niin monenko vuoden päästä ne korjataan... "Onhan siellä peilit".


Ei mene noin meillä. Ne kamerat/monitorit pitää olla kunnossa kun peilistä näkee niin paljon huonommin. Ja nehän korjataan vain tekemällä asianmukainen vikailmoitus. Olen kerran ajanut sellaisella, jossa keskioven kamera/monitori oli pimeänä ja peilit eivät mitenkään korvaa sitä tuossa tapauksessa. Eli nyt kun ne on, niin niiden pitää myös olla aina kunnossa. Niiden vikatila on selvä turvallisuusriski.

----------


## chauffer

> Ei mene noin meillä. Ne kamerat/monitorit pitää olla kunnossa kun peilistä näkee niin paljon huonommin. Ja nehän korjataan vain tekemällä asianmukainen vikailmoitus. Olen kerran ajanut sellaisella, jossa keskioven kamera/monitori oli pimeänä ja peilit eivät mitenkään korvaa sitä tuossa tapauksessa. Eli nyt kun ne on, niin niiden pitää myös olla aina kunnossa. Niiden vikatila on selvä turvallisuusriski.


Juu,pitää ne olla kunnossa mutta, kumpi hajoaa todennäköisemmin, peili vai kamera/monitori? Itse luotan enemmän peileihin, ne kyllä voidaan uusissakin asentaa niin että niistä näkee, jos vain halutaan niin tehdä. Esim. Scalassa jossa matkustamoon 2 peiliä, toinen laajakulma koko matkustamon näyttävä ja toinen ovimonttu peileille näyttävä, oikein asennettuna, toimii vallan hyvin ja varmasti  :Cool:

----------


## Rester

Volvo 8900:n kori tuntuu olevan suunniteltu täysin ovikameroita silmällä pitäen. Meillä on kaikissa tuon sarjan autoissa pelkät ovipeilit, ja niitä on hankala, ellei jopa täysin mahdoton, saada säädetyksi niin, että peleistä näkisi molemmille poistumisoville niin, että peilien välillä ei olisi yhtäkään tankoa tai muuta kiinteää estettä näkyvyyttä haittaamassa. Yrittänyt kyllä olen. Tilannetta helpotti hieman näiden pikkupeilien vaihtaminen astetta isompiin, mutta ovikamerat helpottaisivat näkyvyyttä oleellisesti.

Toisin on vanhemmissa autoissa, jossa näkyvyys oville ja matkustamoon on sen verran hyvä, ettei näihin edes kaipaisi kameroita korkeintaan kuin auton peräosaan tussitaiteilijoita vahtimaan. Tosin löytyy tietysti niitäkin, jotka kääntävät kaikki mahdolliset peilit näyttämään kattoon, joille nuo ovikamerat olisivat suoranainen pelastaja näissäkin...

----------

